# Innamorarsi



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2015)

Cos'è l'innamoramento?
È una premessa indispensabile all'amore?
È incompatibile l'innamoramento con l'amore per un'altra persona?
Quali sono i sintomi?


----------



## sienne (25 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cos'è l'innamoramento?
> È una premessa indispensabile all'amore?
> È incompatibile l'innamoramento con l'amore per un'altra persona?
> Quali sono i sintomi?



Ciao 

belle domande ... 

C'è una chiara differenza tra innamoramento e amore già solo a livello bio-chimico e ciò comporta di conseguenza anche stati psicologici e bisogni differenti, che possono susseguirsi, ma non per forza. Il primo è segnato praticamente per far avvicinare due individui come delle calamite, per finire a letto (ha come funzione la salvaguardia della specie). Quando l'innamoramento ti prende proprio per le budella, le persone (soprattutto i giovani) sembrano quasi degli dipendenti. Hanno la testa e il corpo sempre rivolto all'altro. Un desiderio irresistibile ... dopo un certo periodo il tutto affievolisce e a secondo dei bisogni e desideri dei due, può subentrare l'amore. L'amore però è più caratterizzato dalla cultura, da una visione personale della vita ecc. infatti, praticamente ognuno ha una sua definizione tutta personale di cosa è l'amore. 

Perciò si, è possibile innamorarsi provando allo stesso tempo amore verso un'altra persona. 
Non per nulla stiamo qui ... 


sienne


----------



## spleen (25 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cos'è l'innamoramento?
> È una premessa indispensabile all'amore?
> È incompatibile l'innamoramento con l'amore per un'altra persona?
> Quali sono i sintomi?


Tu lo vuoi proprio scrivere un libro, vero?


----------



## Eratò (25 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cos'è l'innamoramento?
> È una premessa indispensabile all'amore?
> È incompatibile l'innamoramento con l'amore per un'altra persona?
> Quali sono i sintomi?


L'innamoramento è come salire su un rollercoaster, emozioni forti che si susseguono velocemente senza alcun tipo di controllo, prevale l'istinto alla ragione. . Infatti per innamorarti non devi fare niente,un saliscendi continuo che se non ti è mai capitato ti sorprende, l'innamoramento succede .  E quei emozioni son la prima fase perché poi amare è un altro discorso... Per amare devi capire, insistere, accettare, discutere, impegnarti anche con la ragione e non solo con l'istinto... Essendo, secondo me, distinti penso che possa capitare di amare una persona ma innamorarsi di un altra...Ed è li che iniziano i problemi...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Tu lo vuoi proprio scrivere un libro, vero?



Sei il mio collega che me lo dice tutti i giorni, in incognito?

Per me da questa confusione nascono non solo i tradimenti, come ha sottolineato Sienne, ma prima ancora quella insoddisfazione che porta a tradimenti anche senza innamoramento.
Le emozioni sono fondamentali e si cercano quando la vita non ce le dà. Sulla paura si basano molte delle attrazioni dei parchi di divertimento.
Forse l'innamoramento assomiglia alla paura?
Forse tradire e il rischio correlato non danno emozioni legate alla paura?
Del resto sulla capacità di gestire la paura e di trasformarla in controllo delle cause alla ricerca della sicurezza ha fatto organizzare gli uomini in società, costruire palafitte ma anche eserciti, stati, organizzazioni sovranazionali.
L'amore, la stabilizzazione della relazione toglie la paura ma normalizza il sentimento. Sicurezza raggiunta. Ma poi andiamo al Luna park.


----------



## feather (25 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei il mio collega che me lo dice tutti i giorni, in incognito?
> 
> Per me da questa confusione nascono non solo i tradimenti, come ha sottolineato Sienne, ma prima ancora quella insoddisfazione che porta a tradimenti anche senza innamoramento.
> Le emozioni sono fondamentali e si cercano quando la vita non ce le dà. Sulla paura si basano molte delle attrazioni dei parchi di divertimento.
> ...


A me sembra un parallelo un po' azzardato.
Sono più d'accordo con quanto ha detto ipazia sul perché si tradisce:
"Se penso a me, un sacco di casini derivano dall'aver accettato parametri che non erano miei, svelando quelli e cercando di bilanciarli dentro per non tradirmi troppo...in questo modo diventa difficile, se non impossibile, svelarsi poi all'altro e condividere parametri sinceri. E anche condividere l'evoluzione di quei parametri. 

Penso che diventi quasi inevitabile, persi in quel gap, andare all'esterno a cercare soluzioni. 

molto spesso tradire è esattamente quel cercare fuori invece che dentro. Secondo me."

Dubito che ci cerca il tradimento lo faccia per il brivido. Lo fa per sentirsi meno in gabbia e/o per cercare validazioni del proprio valore.

Credo che l'innamoramento lasci spazio, quando evapora, all'amore. Ma quello presuppone una volontà di legarsi con una persona. Di affidarcisi in un certo senso. E serve profonda stima e fiducia che può esistere e sopravvivere solo tra caratteri simili o almeno compatibili. E 9 su 10 quella stima e fiducia crolla quando l'altro ha tradito.
Ma vedere in anticipo tutto questo, tra i fumi dell'innamoramento.. Non ci riescono in tanti. Anche perché quasi sempre tra i fumi dell'innamoramento manco lo si vede l'altro, ma solo quello che ci proiettiamo sopra. L'amore presuppone un certo grado di conoscenza del VERO altro.
Per cui, in un certo senso, l'amore -può- iniziare solo quando finisce l'innamoramento. O almeno spesso credo sia così.

Per rispondere alle tue domande originarie, no, non credo che l'innamoramento sia una premessa indispensabile all'amore. L'innamoramento però catalizza l'avvicinamento e la conoscenza dell'altro spesso.

Alla terza domanda citerei Chiara e direi di no. Se ti innamori di un'altra persona vuol dire che l'altro (o entrambi) hanno lasciato spazio vuoto perché questo accadesse. Quella volontà di starsi vicino, almeno in parte, è venuta meno. In un certo senso l'amore è venuto meno, almeno in parte.

Boh, spero si capisca qualcosa...


----------



## Divì (25 Luglio 2015)

Personalmente distinguerei tra l'innamoramento quale stato nascente della coppia, luogo del possibile, che si puo' poi trasformare in amore (e progetto di vita) o fallire per i più svariati motivi, e l'innamoramento-emozione, sostitutivo di un bisogno, che vive il momento e proprio perchè emozione sembra irresistibile.

Ho provato entrambi e riesco a coglierne la differenza. 

A me non è mai riuscito amare qualcuno e contemporaneamente innamorarmi (in nessuno deimdue significati che attribuisco a questa parola) di un altro.

Allo stesso modo non riesco proprio a credere che sia qualcosa che capiti. Semmai cui ci rendiamo disponibili per i più svariati motivi


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> A me sembra un parallelo un po' azzardato.
> Sono più d'accordo con quanto ha detto ipazia sul perché si tradisce:
> "Se penso a me, un sacco di casini derivano dall'aver accettato parametri che non erano miei, svelando quelli e cercando di bilanciarli dentro per non tradirmi troppo...in questo modo diventa difficile, se non impossibile, svelarsi poi all'altro e condividere parametri sinceri. E anche condividere l'evoluzione di quei parametri.
> 
> ...



Però sia tu sia Ipazia parlate di un falso sé e di un falso amore.
È chiaro che in questi casi ci sia la ricerca del vero sé e  o di un vero amore.
Io cercavo una descrizione delle emozioni e dei sentimenti legati all'innamoramento e che trovo molto simili a quelli legati alla paura.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Personalmente distinguerei tra l'innamoramento quale stato nascente della coppia, luogo del possibile, che si puo' poi trasformare in amore (e progetto di vita) o fallire per i più svariati motivi, e l'innamoramento-emozione, sostitutivo di un bisogno, che vive il momento e proprio perchè emozione sembra irresistibile.
> 
> Ho provato entrambi e riesco a coglierne la differenza.
> 
> ...


Sei certa di questo o forse non ti senti te (per raccogliere il suggerimento di feather) nella situazione destabilizzante dell'innamoramento, che consideri non indispensabile all'amore?


----------



## Divì (25 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei certa di questo o forse non ti senti te (per raccogliere il suggerimento di feather) nella situazione destabilizzante dell'innamoramento, che consideri non indispensabile all'amore?


Non siamo animali e non siamo solo istinto. Ci sono persone che dalle emozioni sono travolte e altre no. Nella mia natura c'è la capacità di "vedere" ciò che provo. Non so come dire. Provo emozioni. Non me ne faccio travolgere. Se vivo emozioni travolgenti razionalizzo.

Questo vale per me. Ovviamente. Sì io non mi ci vedo in situazioni destabilizzanti, se non per un periodo limitato.


----------



## feather (25 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io cercavo una descrizione delle emozioni e dei sentimenti legati all'innamoramento e che trovo molto simili a quelli legati alla paura.


'nzomma..
L'innamoramento crea risposte fisiologiche che danno eccitazione, ottimismo, piacere. La paura un rush di adrenalina che prepara il corpo alla lotta (o alla fuga). Direi che seppur sono due risposte organiche molto intense, sono completamente diverse e mirate a risultati fisici diversi.

http://www.giacinto.org/perche-ci-innamoriamo/


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> 'nzomma..
> L'innamoramento crea risposte fisiologiche che danno eccitazione, ottimismo, piacere. La paura un rush di adrenalina che prepara il corpo alla lotta (o alla fuga). Direi che seppur sono due risposte organiche molto intense, sono completamente diverse e mirate a risultati fisici diversi.
> 
> http://www.giacinto.org/perche-ci-innamoriamo/



Spiega il luna park, il parapendio, il paracadutismo amatoriale, ecc.
La paura e la sua risoluzione, soprattutto, danno piacere.
Sapere di poter provare emozioni molto forti ma di poterne uscire vivi dà anche rassicurazione sulle proprie capacità di gestione. Un po' quello che ha scritto Divi'.
Al luna park o anche vedendo un thriller non hai nessuna lotta da affrontare, è tutta simulazione.
Non era una spiegazione esaustiva ma uno degli aspetti dell'innamoramento.


----------



## feather (25 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spiega il luna park, il parapendio, il paracadutismo amatoriale, ecc.
> La paura e la sua risoluzione, soprattutto, danno piacere.
> Sapere di poter provare emozioni molto forti ma di poterne uscire vivi dà anche rassicurazione sulle proprie capacità di gestione. Un po' quello che ha scritto Divi'.
> Al luna park o anche vedendo un thriller non hai nessuna lotta da affrontare, è tutta simulazione.
> Non era una spiegazione esaustiva ma uno degli aspetti dell'innamoramento.


La paura ti fa pompare il sangue, i riflessi sono più veloci, sei più concentrato. In parole povere ti senti forte e in controllo.
È quello che da il piacere, le sensazioni fisiche di potenza e, in alcuni casi, l'illusione di controllo. Anche attraverso la vittoria sulla propria paura. Ti fa sentire in charge di te. Ti restituisce la sicurezza di essere tu al comando e non schiavo delle tue paure.
Ma soprattutto credo siano le sensazioni fisiche di un corpo potente e pronto che piacciono così tanto.

In ogni caso mi paiono sensazioni abbastanza diverse da quelle dell'innamoramento.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> La paura ti fa pompare il sangue, i riflessi sono più veloci, sei più concentrato. In parole povere ti senti forte e in controllo.
> È quello che da il piacere, le sensazioni fisiche di potenza e, in alcuni casi, l'illusione di controllo. Anche attraverso la vittoria sulla propria paura. Ti fa sentire in charge di te. Ti restituisce la sicurezza di essere tu al comando e non schiavo delle tue paure.
> Ma soprattutto credo siano le sensazioni fisiche di un corpo potente e pronto che piacciono così tanto.
> 
> In ogni caso mi paiono sensazioni abbastanza diverse da quelle dell'innamoramento.


Ti innamori diversamente da me.


----------



## Divì (25 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spiega il luna park, il parapendio, il paracadutismo amatoriale, ecc.
> La paura e la sua risoluzione, soprattutto, danno piacere.
> Sapere di poter provare emozioni molto forti ma di poterne uscire vivi dà anche rassicurazione sulle proprie capacità di gestione. Un po' quello che ha scritto Divi'.
> Al luna park o anche vedendo un thriller non hai nessuna lotta da affrontare, è tutta simulazione.
> Non era una spiegazione esaustiva ma uno degli aspetti dell'innamoramento.


Quoto. Lo stato nascente che porta alla costituzione della coppia, diciamo così, stabile è a mio parere altro rispetto alla fame di emozioni o di loro surrogati.

E lo stato nascente è condizione necessaria ma non sufficiente alla stabilizzazione dell'amore, secondo me, a differenza dell'ubriacatura di -ine delle emozioni. 

Così come l'amore è condizione necessaria ma non sufficiente perchè tutto "funzioni"


----------



## spleen (25 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Sei il mio collega che me lo dice tutti i giorni, in incognito*?
> 
> Per me da questa confusione nascono non solo i tradimenti, come ha sottolineato Sienne, ma prima ancora quella insoddisfazione che porta a tradimenti anche senza innamoramento.
> Le emozioni sono fondamentali e si cercano quando la vita non ce le dà. Sulla paura si basano molte delle attrazioni dei parchi di divertimento.
> ...


Già dare le definizioni delle due cose sarebbe incompleto e difficile, senza contare che esiste una letteratura sterminata in proposito.....
A prescindere, l'aspetto più interessante della faccenda dovrebbero essere le cause che ci spingono verso l'innamoramento e verso l'amore, perchè gli effetti sono piuttosto soggettivi e vissuti in maniera diversa da ciascuno.
Scommetto che se ogni partecipante al forum raccontasse di se' , avremmo una casistica molto variegata e molto incostante.
Se dovessi definire le cause direi innanzitutto che l'innamoramento stà tanto alla variabilità genetica e alla necessità riproduttiva quanto l'amore stà alla famiglia e alle cure parentali. Ma come ben sai ho sempre pensato che le cose non si risolvano meccanicisticamente solo in questo e che ci sia dell'altro, nascosto dentro pieghe insondabili ed insondate. Coppie improbabili si innamorano e trasformano il loro innamoramento in rapporto profondo ed esclusivo, altre "sulla carta" perfette, trasformano il loro innamoramento in un rapporto falso e debole, senza che ciò diventi ovviamente la regola.
Perchè vedo, come già feather ha detto, che l'innamoramento sia in pratica una spinta molto soggettiva e anche piuttosto cieca, nel senso che ci porta a dare una ipervalutazione di qualcuno, mentre l' amore come io lo concepisco è molto basato sul "riconoscimento" e sulla conoscenza dei pregi che producono stima, ma anche dei limiti che nel bilancio, piacciono lo stesso.
Tu scrivi giustamente nell' innamoramento di paura e di adrenalina che ci porta ad affrontarla, di incoscienza. Io dico che per l'amore ci vuole coraggio, quello vero, coraggio di instaurare una relazione rivelando parti di noi inespresse e inesprimibili, coraggio di affrontare anche i fallimenti, coraggio di affrontare le proprie paure e quello che ne consegue, la quotidianità che fa' scendere l'adrenalina e aumentare la fatica.
Il matrimonio tomba dell'amore e delle relazioni stabili, così ci hanno detto, l' adrenalina e la soggettività come droga del futuro, aggiungerei io invece per completare il quadro.

Il neretto:La mia era ovviamente una battuta. Io non ne ho le capacità, tu credo proprio di si, invece.


----------



## Bender (25 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spiega il luna park, il parapendio, il paracadutismo amatoriale, ecc.
> *La paura e la sua risoluzione, soprattutto, danno piacere*.
> Sapere di poter provare emozioni molto forti ma di poterne uscire vivi dà anche rassicurazione sulle proprie capacità di gestione. Un po' quello che ha scritto Divi'.
> Al luna park o anche vedendo un thriller non hai nessuna lotta da affrontare, è tutta simulazione.
> Non era una spiegazione esaustiva ma uno degli aspetti dell'innamoramento.


è un pò quello che mi capita ogni volta che scendo in una grotta,quando sono dentro allo stretto, stanco e affaticato e ho davanti ancora parecchie ore per uscire penso ma chi me lo ha fatto fare, poi quando sono a casa e magari ci ripenso mi viene subito voglia di tornarci:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, in più è uno dei pochi hobby/sport dove non puoi fermarti a metà, ma devi finire per forza se vuoi uscire, non ci sono alternative


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> è un pò quello che mi capita ogni volta che scendo in una grotta,quando sono dentro allo stretto, stanco e affaticato e ho davanti ancora parecchie ore per uscire penso ma chi me lo ha fatto fare, poi quando sono a casa e magari ci ripenso mi viene subito voglia di tornarci:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, in più è uno dei pochi hobby/sport dove non puoi fermarti a metà, ma devi finire per forza se vuoi uscir, non ci sono alternative


Questo raccontalo all'analista :mexican:.

Concordo che coraggio è affrontare la paura.
Fanno paura sia l'innamoramento sia l'amore e richiedono tipi di coraggio diverso.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Già dare le definizioni delle due cose sarebbe incompleto e difficile, senza contare che esiste una letteratura sterminata in proposito.....
> A prescindere, l'aspetto più interessante della faccenda dovrebbero essere le cause che ci spingono verso l'innamoramento e verso l'amore, perchè gli effetti sono piuttosto soggettivi e vissuti in maniera diversa da ciascuno.
> Scommetto che se ogni partecipante al forum raccontasse di se' , avremmo una casistica molto variegata e molto incostante.
> Se dovessi definire le cause direi innanzitutto che l'innamoramento stà tanto alla variabilità genetica e alla necessità riproduttiva quanto l'amore stà alla famiglia e alle cure parentali. Ma come ben sai ho sempre pensato che le cose non si risolvano meccanicisticamente solo in questo e che ci sia dell'altro, nascosto dentro pieghe insondabili ed insondate. Coppie improbabili si innamorano e trasformano il loro innamoramento in rapporto profondo ed esclusivo, altre "sulla carta" perfette, trasformano il loro innamoramento in un rapporto falso e debole, senza che ciò diventi ovviamente la regola.
> ...


Il confronto tra esperienze era il mio obiettivo.

La sensazione di destabilizzazione la trovo molto piacevole.


----------



## Eratò (25 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spiega il luna park, il parapendio, il paracadutismo amatoriale, ecc.
> La paura e la sua risoluzione, soprattutto, danno piacere.
> Sapere di poter provare emozioni molto forti ma di poterne uscire vivi dà anche rassicurazione sulle proprie capacità di gestione. Un po' quello che ha scritto Divi'.
> Al luna park o anche vedendo un thriller non hai nessuna lotta da affrontare, è tutta simulazione.
> Non era una spiegazione esaustiva ma uno degli aspetti dell'innamoramento.


Percio  ho fatto l'analogia con il rollercoaster... Spesso ti spaventano anche le tue di reazioni e i tuoi cambiamenti mentre t'innamori... Cose che non faresti mai prima perché le consideravi ridicole o smiellate, ti ritrovi a farle... E questo un po' di paura la potrebbe anche fare perché 
cambi in associazione ad un altra persona...


----------



## Divì (25 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Già dare le definizioni delle due cose sarebbe incompleto e difficile, senza contare che esiste una letteratura sterminata in proposito.....
> A prescindere, l'aspetto più interessante della faccenda dovrebbero essere le cause che ci spingono verso l'innamoramento e verso l'amore, perchè gli effetti sono piuttosto soggettivi e vissuti in maniera diversa da ciascuno.
> Scommetto che se ogni partecipante al forum raccontasse di se' , avremmo una casistica molto variegata e molto incostante.
> Se dovessi definire le cause direi innanzitutto che l'innamoramento stà tanto alla variabilità genetica e alla necessità riproduttiva quanto l'amore stà alla famiglia e alle cure parentali. Ma come ben sai ho sempre pensato che le cose non si risolvano meccanicisticamente solo in questo e che ci sia dell'altro, nascosto dentro pieghe insondabili ed insondate. Coppie improbabili si innamorano e trasformano il loro innamoramento in rapporto profondo ed esclusivo, altre "sulla carta" perfette, trasformano il loro innamoramento in un rapporto falso e debole, senza che ciò diventi ovviamente la regola.
> ...



Gran bel post.  Chapeau!


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2015)

_Fammi sapere se hai bisogno di qualcosa, se posso fare qualcosa per te, dammi buone notizie. Darei vent'anni (ammesso che me ne restino tanti) per mandare al diavolo il mondo ed essere ora in Princes Gate a pulirti le scarpe._ (...)    questo scrive oriana fallaci ad alfredo pieroni, corrispondente della settimana incom che non la corrisponde e che le ha ben detto chiaro che non vuole legami fissi.
mi pare un ottimo esempio di cosa voglia dire innamorarsi e al cambiamento radicale che in quel momento possano fare le nostre priorità di indipendenza e razionalità


----------



## Ultimo (25 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cos'è l'innamoramento?
> È una premessa indispensabile all'amore?
> È incompatibile l'innamoramento con l'amore per un'altra persona?
> Quali sono i sintomi?


Innamorarsi è amare chi credi di conoscere. Amare è la voglia di ricordarsi di innamorare sempre e costantemente chi ti pulisce le mutande, e viceversa eh. E soprattutto non ricercare ostinatamente di far innamorare ma rendere routine l'innamoramento come la necessita di bere. E non devi bere quando hai sete, devi ricordarti e far diventare normale, bere, senza sentirne la necessità. Senza scordarsi di bere o di far innamorare.


----------



## spleen (25 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il confronto tra esperienze era il mio obiettivo.
> 
> La sensazione di destabilizzazione la trovo molto piacevole.


Sul post... ci devo pensare ancora, avrei altre cose... 
Però tu mi devi dire perchè trovi piacevole la sensazione di destabilizzazione, nel caso dell' innamoramento, perchè credo che in altri casi della vita non lo sia affatto...

Comunque non sono il tuo collega...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2015)

secondo me innamorarsi è aprire una porta sull'ignoto.
Perchè non sai precisamente come mai, tra tutte le persone che ci sono al mondo, sia proprio quella che ti accellera il ritmo cardiaco quando la vedi, che ti causa un senso di vuoto interno quando ti manca.
Perchè proprio quella persona ti attrae al punto che non ne vedi i difetti, senti tutto il tuo corpo che desidera il suo e ti manca il fiato quando ti guarda?
Non c'è un motivo: feromoni, chimica non spiegano tutto.
L'impressione che si ha spesso quando ci si innamora è di conoscere quella persona da sempre, anche se è una conoscenza recente.
E questo ci dice qualcosa: in quella persona riconosciamo una proiezione.
Che probabilmente è un costrutto di mente e chimica, ma che è la proiezione dei nostri desideri.
Perchè innamorarsi alla fine è desiderio di una persona.
Ed è un'emozione continua: adrenalina ed endorfine quando siamo corrisposti.
Insomma un trip niente male, ma che come tutti i trip ci distacca dalla realtà.
E ogni tanto va benissimo, specie quando si è giovani e la realtà è assai più semplice.
Quando si è meno giovani è anche una macchina del tempo, in un certo senso.
Per questo è più 'pericoloso', passatemi il termine: le macchine del tempo non esistono, la reatà ci aspetta sempre dietro l'angolo e ripiombarci all'improvviso può essere molto deludente.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sul post... ci devo pensare ancora, avrei altre cose...
> Però tu mi devi dire perchè trovi piacevole la sensazione di destabilizzazione, nel caso dell' innamoramento, perchè credo che in altri casi della vita non lo sia affatto...
> 
> Comunque non sono il tuo collega...:mrgreen:


Lo so che non sei il mio collega.
Negli altri casi no. Ma innamorarsi non piace solo a me.


----------



## Nicka (25 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me innamorarsi è aprire una porta sull'ignoto.
> Perchè non sai precisamente come mai, tra tutte le persone che ci sono al mondo, sia proprio quella che ti accellera il ritmo cardiaco quando la vedi, che ti causa un senso di vuoto interno quando ti manca.
> Perchè proprio quella persona ti attrae al punto che non ne vedi i difetti, senti tutto il tuo corpo che desidera il suo e ti manca il fiato quando ti guarda?
> Non c'è un motivo: feromoni, chimica non spiegano tutto.
> ...



Quoto, quoto e credo di poter quotare ancora.


----------



## Ecate (26 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però sia tu sia Ipazia parlate di un falso sé e di un falso amore.
> È chiaro che in questi casi ci sia la ricerca del vero sé e  o di un vero amore.
> Io cercavo una descrizione delle emozioni e dei sentimenti legati all'innamoramento e che trovo molto simili a quelli legati alla paura.


Io mi ritrovo completamente nelle parole di Feather. L'innamoramento mi sembra l'esatto opposto della paura. Uno stato di comunicazione totale in cui cadono tutte le barriere attorno al proprio io. L'autconservazione in standby


----------



## Ecate (26 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> La paura ti fa pompare il sangue, i riflessi sono più veloci, sei più concentrato. In parole povere ti senti forte e in controllo.
> È quello che da il piacere, *le sensazioni fisiche di potenza *e, in alcuni casi, l'illusione di controllo. Anche attraverso la vittoria sulla propria paura. Ti fa sentire in charge di te. Ti restituisce la sicurezza di essere tu al comando e non schiavo delle tue paure.
> Ma soprattutto credo siano le sensazioni fisiche di un corpo potente e pronto che piacciono così tanto.
> 
> In ogni caso mi paiono sensazioni abbastanza diverse da quelle dell'innamoramento.


Uhm
mi viene in mente la sensazione fisica provata durante la paura più grande della mia vita
che io ricordi, ovviamente 
sentivo il sudore scendermi a gocce dalla fronte
l'uomo che mi teneva il braccio l'ha notato e ha riso
il mio polso mi sembrava fragile nella sua mano
la stretta della sua mani mi faceva schifo
il mio corpo pure
mi sentivo un ratto
ero molto concentrata su cosa dire
comunque no, niente a che fare con l'innamoramento
un disgusto per la fisicità
propria e altrui
una sensazione di impotenza 
bestemmie e preghiere
la mente velocissima


----------



## spleen (26 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo so che non sei il mio collega.
> Negli altri casi no. Ma innamorarsi non piace solo a me.


  Ettecredo che non piace solo a te, forse anche tu sei umana  ma non hai risposto. E’ difficile ed insidioso dare una definizione all’amore, come dice Ipazia, per esempio. Ma si può raccontare dell ‘innamoramento, questo si.
  Per innamorarsi dobbiamo fare una scelta, semi inconscia, dobbiamo essere predisposti,  il nostro cervello deve aprire una porta e allentare le nostre difese , dopo non ci ricordiamo di ciò e pensiamo che tutto sia accaduto per caso,  una forza irresistibile e cieca, della quale si sia solo vittime, ma forse non è così, in sottofondo la nostra mente lavora incessantemente, crea scenari, reali o improbabili e ci rende attori di quegli scenari, libera i nostri desideri, le nostre aspirazioni. E’ un pensiero forzoso ma non forzato, ricordo che ogni volta che mi sono innamorato desideravo “appropriarmi” dell’ identità della persona, proiettarmi nella sua vita, esplorare il suo vissuto. Andare anche in Carnia, se fosse stato necessario, per respirare l’aria che respirava lei, per vedere con i miei occhi quello che vedeva lei. (Si, mi sono innamorato di una ragazza della Carnia, una volta, parlava un dialetto incomprensibile ed era bellissima. )

  Perché ci innamoriamo? La domanda che hai eluso e alla quale un sociologo ti risponderebbe semplicemente dicendo che è il nostro spirito riproduttivo che ce lo impone ma ho sentito che ci si innamora anche quando la nostra capacità riproduttiva è spenta, perciò penso lo facciamo anche perché è una forza innata in noi, che ci spinge verso gli altri. Destabilizzante e adrenalinica perché ci spinge fuori dal nostro recinto difensivo, ed essere fuori dal recinto ci espone, ci espone a figuracce e al ridicolo, al pericolo di essere negati, rifiutati, ma è un dolce pericolo, anche se abbassa la nostra autostima.

  Non è indispensabile passare attraverso l’innamoramento per arrivare all’ amore, un tempo quando i matrimoni erano combinati si arrivava talvolta (talvolta eh.) ad amare una persona con il tempo e la convivenza, perché – Si imparava ad amare -. Cosa significasse sta cosa e come ci si arrivasse è meccanismo a noi sconosciuto perché ai nostri giorni una tappa fondamentale è l’innamoramento. 

E’ possibile amare ed essere contemporaneamente innamorati? Si, credo di sì perché sono due cose diverse che possono coesistere, possiamo proiettare con la mente e anche vivere nei gesti, perché la cosa che maggiormente differenzia la sostanza è il vissuto pratico che porta l’amore verso una “solidità” delle azioni, una pratica della quotidianità. Dal lunedi al venerdi, ogni mattina mia moglie si sveglia prestissimo, io non sento quasi mai la sua sveglia, va’ in bagno, si veste, si trucca e prima di darsi il rossetto torna nella camera in penombra, si siede furtivamente accanto a me, in silenzio e nel dormiveglia  ad occhi chiusi sento le sue labbra fresche e morbide sulle mie, per due secondi. Poi se ne va’, lasciandomi con un sorriso a sentire il rumore della porta del garage che si richiude…..


----------



## feather (26 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> si arrivava talvolta (talvolta eh.) ad amare una persona con il tempo e la convivenza, perché – Si imparava ad amare -.


Si imparava ad amare la sicurezza di una situazione conosciuta e protettiva. La stabilità. L'illusione di eliminare l'incertezza e il rischio.
Ci si affeziona a una situazione conosciuta. A una tradizione, a uno schema di vita già scritto che non porta incertezza e rischi.
A meno di matrimoni combinati, che ci sono ancora oggi, in cui ti porti a casa quella che avresti comunque scelto da solo. Un caso su un milione ma statisticamente sarà capitato.
Di matrimoni combinati ne vedo parecchi qui. E non sono più infelici degli altri, anzi. Spesso è vero il contrario.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ettecredo che non piace solo a te, forse anche tu sei umana  ma non hai risposto. E’ difficile ed insidioso dare una definizione all’amore, come dice Ipazia, per esempio. Ma si può raccontare dell ‘innamoramento, questo si.
> Per innamorarsi dobbiamo fare una scelta, semi inconscia, dobbiamo essere predisposti,  il nostro cervello deve aprire una porta e allentare le nostre difese , dopo non ci ricordiamo di ciò e pensiamo che tutto sia accaduto per caso,  una forza irresistibile e cieca, della quale si sia solo vittime, ma forse non è così, in sottofondo la nostra mente lavora incessantemente, crea scenari, reali o improbabili e ci rende attori di quegli scenari, libera i nostri desideri, le nostre aspirazioni. E’ un pensiero forzoso ma non forzato, ricordo che ogni volta che mi sono innamorato desideravo “appropriarmi” dell’ identità della persona, proiettarmi nella sua vita, esplorare il suo vissuto. Andare anche in Carnia, se fosse stato necessario, per respirare l’aria che respirava lei, per vedere con i miei occhi quello che vedeva lei. (Si, mi sono innamorato di una ragazza della Carnia, una volta, parlava un dialetto incomprensibile ed era bellissima. )
> 
> Perché ci innamoriamo? La domanda che hai eluso e alla quale un sociologo ti risponderebbe semplicemente dicendo che è il nostro spirito riproduttivo che ce lo impone ma ho sentito che ci si innamora anche quando la nostra capacità riproduttiva è spenta, perciò penso lo facciamo anche perché è una forza innata in noi, che ci spinge verso gli altri. Destabilizzante e adrenalinica perché ci spinge fuori dal nostro recinto difensivo, ed essere fuori dal recinto ci espone, ci espone a figuracce e al ridicolo, al pericolo di essere negati, rifiutati, ma è un dolce pericolo, anche se abbassa la nostra autostima.
> ...


Il finale è innamoramento e amore. Invidia.

Per me l'innamoramento è riconoscimento di una parte di sé nell'altro e la paura nasce dal fatto che ci si scopre totalmente per permettere lo stesso riconoscimento. La paura è giustificata perché, benché il riconoscimento sia quasi certo, non è invece sempre sicuro che da questo nasca l'innamoramento dell'altro perché ci sono fattori fisici e contestuali che possono impedirlo. Scoprirsi è rendersi vulnerabili ed è naturale che faccia paura.


----------



## Horny (26 Luglio 2015)

Cara brunetta buona domenica,
ti avevo già detto che ti ritengo tra le
persone più intelligenti che ho conosciuto?
:up:
Mi sa di si.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Cara brunetta buona domenica,
> ti avevo già detto che ti ritengo tra le
> persone più intelligenti che ho conosciuto?
> :up:
> Mi sa di si.


Buona domenica.
Devi cambiare frequentazioni :mexican::rotfl:


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E’ possibile amare ed essere contemporaneamente innamorati? *Si, credo di sì perché sono due cose diverse che possono coesistere, possiamo proiettare con la mente e anche vivere nei gesti, perché la cosa che maggiormente differenzia la sostanza è il vissuto pratico che porta l’amore verso una “solidità” delle azioni, una pratica della quotidianità.* Dal lunedi al venerdi, ogni mattina mia moglie si sveglia prestissimo, io non sento quasi mai la sua sveglia, va’ in bagno, si veste, si trucca e prima di darsi il rossetto torna nella camera in penombra, si siede furtivamente accanto a me, in silenzio e nel dormiveglia  ad occhi chiusi sento le sue labbra fresche e morbide sulle mie, per due secondi. Poi se ne va’, lasciandomi con un sorriso a sentire il rumore della porta del garage che si richiude…..




Non sono brava quanto voi nel filosofeggiare su argomenti che pure mi interessano molto, dunque vi seguo e mi aggancio come posso, nella fattispecie con qualcosa di "pratico" che mi riguarda  che mi hanno evocato le parole di Spleen, ma anche di Brunetta, e che probabilmente però non ho capito bene..

Durante il tradimento mio marito ha conservato tutte buone le abitudini di sempre, che tra l'altro erano una sua iniziativa perchè io non ero proprio abituata a tante attenzioni, nè generiche nè nel quotidiano. Al mattino, al rientro dal turno di notte, il primissimo gesto che ha sempre fatto è stato quello di venire da me e baciarmi nel sonno magari invitandomi ad una colazione nel silenzio dell'alba con i cornetti (ah ah) che non mancava mai portarmi; oppure la sera (e la notte), sempre durante il lavoro, non sono mai mancati la telefonata della buonanotte e qualche messaggio volante di baci, ti amo vari etc...  Parlate di scorporo, del me e delle situazioni, da quel "noi" vissuto nella "normalità", ma come si fa? Scoprire che prima di quei baci del buongiorno a me magari c'era stato l'invio di una foto dell'alba col buongiorno a lei e che quelle telefonate della buonanotte in diverse occasioni erano fatte con la sua amante a pochi metri da lui che l'aspettava a gambe aperte, annienta tutto; non riesco a salvare nulla. Forse solo me stessa, con grande compassione (e sempre con meno fatica).

E se è vero che l'innamoramento per qualcuno è compatibile con l'Amore per qualcun altro, cosa se ne fa il destinatario del secondo di tutto quell'Amore?


----------



## Dalida (26 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cos'è l'innamoramento?
> È una premessa indispensabile all'amore?
> È incompatibile l'innamoramento con l'amore per un'altra persona?
> Quali sono i sintomi?


credo che sì, l'innamoramento sia una premessa indispensabile all'amore e direi che no, non è compatibile con l'amore per un'altra persona (ma non ho alcuna esperienza personale in tal senso).
forse perché quando mi sono innamorata, appena è successo insomma, ho sempre pensato che sarebbe stato certamente per sempre. 
ricordo i primi mesi con il mio fidanzato come tra i più belli della mia vita, emozionanti come poche altre cose (tipo l'inizio degli studi o l'andare a vivere fuori casa).
da quando siamo tornati insieme mi sento sulle nuvole, ma forse stiamo già parlando dell'amore.
forse è un re-innamoramento, che mi fa sentire felice ed entusiasta, proiettata al futuro, che appunto tende all'infinito ma il cui tempo è adesso.
mi sembra di scrivere giorno per giorno la storia di noi due.

forse sono stata troppo sdolcinata!


----------



## Dalida (26 Luglio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> _Fammi sapere se hai bisogno di qualcosa, se posso fare qualcosa per te, dammi buone notizie. Darei vent'anni (ammesso che me ne restino tanti) per mandare al diavolo il mondo ed essere ora in Princes Gate a pulirti le scarpe._ (...)    questo scrive oriana fallaci ad alfredo pieroni, corrispondente della settimana incom che non la corrisponde e che le ha ben detto chiaro che non vuole legami fissi.
> mi pare un ottimo esempio di cosa voglia dire innamorarsi e al cambiamento radicale che in quel momento possano fare le nostre priorità di indipendenza e razionalità


ot

ho letto anche io oggi queste lettere.
da una parte mi è parsa una violazione della privacy, nel senso che non ho ben capito l'opportunità di rendere di dominio pubblico queste parole, così intime e private, dall'altra ho pensato alla fine perché no, non c'è nulla di cui la fallaci debba vergognarsi.
inutile dire che comunque l'ho sempre stimata a palla.


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> credo che sì, l'innamoramento sia una premessa indispensabile all'amore e direi che no, non è compatibile con l'amore per un'altra persona (ma non ho alcuna esperienza personale in tal senso).
> forse perché quando mi sono innamorata, appena è successo insomma, ho sempre pensato che sarebbe stato certamente per sempre.
> ricordo i primi mesi con il mio fidanzato come tra i più belli della mia vita, emozionanti come poche altre cose (tipo l'inizio degli studi o l'andare a vivere fuori casa).
> da quando siamo tornati insieme mi sento sulle nuvole, ma forse stiamo già parlando dell'amore.
> ...


sì.  ma non è una cosa negativa.


----------



## spleen (26 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non sono brava quanto voi nel filosofeggiare su argomenti che pure mi interessano molto, dunque vi seguo e mi aggancio come posso, nella fattispecie con qualcosa di "pratico" che mi riguarda  che mi hanno evocato le parole di Spleen, ma anche di Brunetta, e che probabilmente però non ho capito bene..
> 
> Durante il tradimento mio marito ha conservato tutte buone le abitudini di sempre, che tra l'altro erano una sua iniziativa perchè io non ero proprio abituata a tante attenzioni, nè generiche nè nel quotidiano. Al mattino, al rientro dal turno di notte, il primissimo gesto che ha sempre fatto è stato quello di venire da me e baciarmi nel sonno magari invitandomi ad una colazione nel silenzio dell'alba con i cornetti (ah ah) che non mancava mai portarmi; oppure la sera (e la notte), sempre durante il lavoro, non sono mai mancati la telefonata della buonanotte e qualche messaggio volante di baci, ti amo vari etc...  Parlate di scorporo, del me e delle situazioni, da quel "noi" vissuto nella "normalità", ma come si fa? Scoprire che prima di quei baci del buongiorno a me magari c'era stato l'invio di una foto dell'alba col buongiorno a lei e che quelle telefonate della buonanotte in diverse occasioni erano fatte con la sua amante a pochi metri da lui che l'aspettava a gambe aperte, annienta tutto; non riesco a salvare nulla. Forse solo me stessa, con grande compassione (e sempre con meno fatica).
> 
> *E se è vero che l'innamoramento per qualcuno è compatibile con l'Amore per qualcun altro, cosa se ne fa il destinatario del secondo di tutto quell'Amore?*


Mary, nel mio caso la destinataria è la stessa persona, mia moglie.


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Mary, nel mio caso la destinataria è la stessa persona, mia moglie.


Bello e invidiabile


----------



## Nocciola (26 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non sono brava quanto voi nel filosofeggiare su argomenti che pure mi interessano molto, dunque vi seguo e mi aggancio come posso, nella fattispecie con qualcosa di "pratico" che mi riguarda  che mi hanno evocato le parole di Spleen, ma anche di Brunetta, e che probabilmente però non ho capito bene..
> 
> Durante il tradimento mio marito ha conservato tutte buone le abitudini di sempre, che tra l'altro erano una sua iniziativa perchè io non ero proprio abituata a tante attenzioni, nè generiche nè nel quotidiano. Al mattino, al rientro dal turno di notte, il primissimo gesto che ha sempre fatto è stato quello di venire da me e baciarmi nel sonno magari invitandomi ad una colazione nel silenzio dell'alba con i cornetti (ah ah) che non mancava mai portarmi; oppure la sera (e la notte), sempre durante il lavoro, non sono mai mancati la telefonata della buonanotte e qualche messaggio volante di baci, ti amo vari etc...  Parlate di scorporo, del me e delle situazioni, da quel "noi" vissuto nella "normalità", ma come si fa? Scoprire che prima di quei baci del buongiorno a me magari c'era stato l'invio di una foto dell'alba col buongiorno a lei e che quelle telefonate della buonanotte in diverse occasioni erano fatte con la sua amante a pochi metri da lui che l'aspettava a gambe aperte, annienta tutto; non riesco a salvare nulla. Forse solo me stessa, con grande compassione (e sempre con meno fatica).
> 
> E se è vero che l'innamoramento per qualcuno è compatibile con l'Amore per qualcun altro, cosa se ne fa il destinatario del secondo di tutto quell'Amore?


Non so cosa te ne fai ma quel l'amore può essere reale. Leggendoti penso ai gesti che facevo con mio marito alle parole dette prima durante e dopo e so che erano sincere.   
Quindi per me le due cose sono compatibili


----------



## Dalida (26 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì.  ma non è una cosa negativa.


meno male. 
è che la discussione si stava svolgendo su un piano analitico-concettuale che fa anche parte di me
ma sono in un momento molto emotivo e sentimentale.
no time, no space, come la splendida canzone di battiato.


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so cosa te ne fai ma quel l'amore può essere reale. Leggendoti penso ai gesti che facevo con mio marito alle parole dette prima durante e dopo e so che erano sincere.
> Quindi per me le due cose sono compatibili



Forse solo chi ha provato 'sta specie di dualismo sentimentale può capire. Io non riesco ancora a collocare da nessuna parte tutte le manifestazioni d'amore che ha avuto per me in quell'anno e mezzo. Non erano richieste, ma spontanee sicuramente; magari tra un messaggio e una telefonata all'altra noi si faceva l'amore o ci si coccolava sul divano.. Proprio mi sfugge il concetto di sincerità in questo contesto..


----------



## spleen (26 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Bello e invidiabile


A tratti bellissimo, invidiabile non so' non siamo comunque la famiglia del mulino bianco, per niente.


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> A tratti bellissimo, invidiabile non so' non siamo comunque la famiglia del mulino bianco, per niente.


Meno male. A me le famiglie delle pubblicità riunite felici intorno ad un piatto di surgelati o di biscotti industriali mi fanno una triSCtezza infinita


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> meno male.
> è che la discussione si stava svolgendo su un piano analitico-concettuale che fa anche parte di me
> ma sono in un momento molto emotivo e sentimentale.
> no time, no space, come la splendida canzone di battiato.


vedere il futuro da sempre belle sensazioni.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Forse solo chi ha provato 'sta specie di dualismo sentimentale può capire. Io non riesco ancora a collocare da nessuna parte tutte le manifestazioni d'amore che ha avuto per me in quell'anno e mezzo. Non erano richieste, ma spontanee sicuramente; magari tra un messaggio e una telefonata all'altra noi si faceva l'amore o ci si coccolava sul divano.. Proprio mi sfugge il concetto di sincerità in questo contesto..


Sincerità nei suoi sentimenti
Il resto era il resto
Non credo valga per tutti ovviamente


----------



## spleen (26 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Meno male. A me le famiglie delle pubblicità riunite felici intorno ad un piatto di surgelati o di biscotti industriali mi fanno una triSCtezza infinita


Non voglio dare di me e del mio rapporto con mia moglie una  visione falsata, anche noi abbiamo i nostri problemi, anche grossi, si  litiga come tutte le coppie, a volte anche aspramente, ma devo  riconoscerle una certa costanza e resistenza alla fatica di tollerare il  mio carattere, che ti garantisco, non è facile.
Quella cosa però la  fa' ogni mattina, anche se la sera si è litigato, anche se ci teniamo il  broncio da giorni, è una forma di comunicazione non ufficiale quasi, un  metodo per farmi sentire che lei c'è sempre, che è sempre li, un modo  per redarguirmi.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Forse solo chi ha provato 'sta specie di dualismo sentimentale può capire. Io non riesco ancora a collocare da nessuna parte tutte le manifestazioni d'amore che ha avuto per me in quell'anno e mezzo. Non erano richieste, ma spontanee sicuramente; magari tra un messaggio e una telefonata all'altra noi si faceva l'amore o ci si coccolava sul divano.. Proprio mi sfugge il concetto di sincerità in questo contesto..


Vuoi più bene al papà o alla mamma?
I Duran Duran o gli Spandau Ballet?
Vasco o Liga?
Perché no entrambi?
Il tradimento è tale perché fa soffrire e perché nascosto. Ma non si smette di voler bene perché si cede a un'avventura egoistica che si crede che sarà mai conosciuta.
È ingenuo volere vivere l'effimero e impegnarsi nello stabile e infatti non funziona.


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Quella cosa però la  fa' ogni mattina, anche se la sera si è litigato, anche se ci teniamo il  broncio da giorni, è una forma di comunicazione non ufficiale quasi, un  metodo per farmi sentire che lei c'è sempre, che è sempre li, un modo  per redarguirmi.



Anche per noi è sempre stato così: lui fa lo stesso (senza mettere il rossetto dopo però ) sia quando esce al mattino prestissimo che quando fa gli altri turni. E io uguale, non si esce mai e non si rientra se non c'è un bacio a sugellare quel pezzo di giornata, qualunque cosa sia successa; è solo negli ultimi mesi che è capitato (a me) di andarmene sbattendo la porta annebbiata dai fumi che il tradimento ha sparso in casa. E' ora, alla luce di quanto successo, che mi sembra abbia poco valore tutto quello che prima consideravo bello e importante.


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tradimento è tale perché fa soffrire e perché nascosto. Ma non si smette di voler bene perché si cede a un'avventura egoistica che si crede che sarà mai conosciuta.
> È ingenuo volere vivere l'effimero e impegnarsi nello stabile e infatti non funziona.



Sarà ingenuo e non funzionerà per tutta la vita, ma pare che per un periodo di tempo, anche anni, in tanti ci riescono benissimo. E probabilmente il "per sempre" neanche gli interessa, dunque il carattere di temporaneità è la discriminante che rende possibile la coesistenza dell'effimero con l'impegno. Nella speranza di non venire scoperti, naturalmente.


----------



## spleen (26 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Anche per noi è sempre stato così: lui fa lo stesso (senza mettere il rossetto dopo però ) sia quando esce al mattino prestissimo che quando fa gli altri turni. E io uguale, non si esce mai e non si rientra se non c'è un bacio a sugellare quel pezzo di giornata, qualunque cosa sia successa; è solo negli ultimi mesi che è capitato (a me) di andarmene sbattendo la porta annebbiata dai fumi che il tradimento ha sparso in casa. E' ora, alla luce di quanto successo,* che mi sembra abbia poco valore tutto quello che prima consideravo bello e importante.*


Ho imparato a godere anche di queste futili e piccole cose............


----------



## feather (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cos'è l'innamoramento?
> È una premessa indispensabile all'amore?
> È incompatibile l'innamoramento con l'amore per un'altra persona?
> Quali sono i sintomi?


Perché la stima è ingrediente fondamentale dell'amare una persona? Come sono legate la stima e l'amore?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Perché la stima è ingrediente fondamentale dell'amare una persona? Come sono legate la stima e l'amore?



Pina tu mi ami?
Ugo io... Ti stimo tantissimo.
É uno dei dialoghi sull'amore più emblematici del cinema italiano secondo me. Perché se c'è stato amore alla fine la stima resta. Se non resta nemmeno la stima si credeva di amare ma non si conosceva l'altra persona. E senza conoscenza non c'è amore, solo attrazione. É la conoscenza dei pregi e dei difetti. Io mi sono resa conto di amare quando i difetti mi facevano tenerezza, quando anche quelli mi erano cari. E spesso ci si  rende conto di non amare più quando quei difetti ci sono diventati insopportabili.


----------



## Fantastica (27 Luglio 2015)

Bellissimo argomento e bellissimi interventi. Sono in vacanzissima, ma appena posso intervengo.
In generale, amore è esattamente quello che scrive qui sopra la Sbri: ami quando i difetti dell'altro non solo ti fanno tenerezza, ma addirittura direi sono quasi la ragione stessa per cui tu quell'altro lo continui a volere accanto a te. 
Io mi arrabbio per certi tratti di personalità di GA, ma sono esattamente quelli che fanno di lui proprio lui, che separano la mia persona dalla sua in modo netto, che non ci confondono in una coalescenza indistinta e romantica -e falsa- e che mi fanno ogni volta innamorare di lui (pur facendomi, appunto, arrabbiare e non poco).
Questo atteggiamento verso ciò che dell'altro ci dà fastidio, ma che amiamo in lui, è la condizione perché un rapporto tra due persone sia autenticamente libero. In nessun momento lui si è sentito in obbligo di modificarsi per me, o di limare se stesso per me; in nessun momento l'ho fatto io. Per questo quando stiamo insieme è come se ciascuno di noi fosse da solo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (27 Luglio 2015)

Non ho capito se GA è il compagno ufficiale o l'amante


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Perché la stima è ingrediente fondamentale dell'amare una persona? Come sono legate la stima e l'amore?


Per me è imprescindibile e la stima precede l'amore. L'amore fa accettare debolezze. Per me se cade la stima, cade l'amore.

Non ho mai capito l'amore per l'ergastolano.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non ho capito se GA è il compagno ufficiale o l'amante


Ufficiale.


----------



## feather (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è imprescindibile e la stima precede l'amore. L'amore fa accettare debolezze. Per me se cade la stima, cade l'amore.
> 
> Non ho mai capito l'amore per l'ergastolano.


Immagino ci siano un sacco di sciroccati/e in giro per il mondo che stimano gli ergastolani.
Mi chiedevo perché non sia possibile amare una persona per la sua bontà, la sua buona volontà e senza invece per forza la stima, un certo grado di "ammirazione" se vogliamo.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Immagino ci siano un sacco di sciroccati/e in giro per il mondo che stimano gli ergastolani.
> Mi chiedevo perché non sia possibile amare una persona per la sua bontà, la sua buona volontà e senza invece per forza la stima, un certo grado di "ammirazione" se vogliamo.


Ma io stimo bontà, buona volontà, onestà ecc.

Tu a cosa leghi la stima?


----------



## banshee (27 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Immagino ci siano un sacco di sciroccati/e in giro per il mondo che stimano gli ergastolani.
> Mi chiedevo perché non sia possibile amare una persona per la sua bontà, la sua buona volontà e senza invece per forza la stima, un certo grado di "ammirazione" se vogliamo.


per me l'amore è imprescindibile dalla stima. non potrei mai provare "amore" per un uomo che non stimo..

stimo intendo come persona, come integrità morale, come valori, come bontà d'animo...

ad esempio.. la stima nei confronti del mio ex è decaduta da parte mia, visti i suoi comportamenti come persona.

lo stimo tuttora come lavoratore e come "testa", ma non lo stimo più come persona. per cui...è finita..


----------



## feather (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io stimo bontà, buona volontà, onestà ecc.
> 
> Tu a cosa leghi la stima?


Mah.. Un down può essere buono come il pane e onesto.


----------



## ipazia (27 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Mah.. Un down può essere buono come il pane e onesto.


Per come la vedo io la stima è legata alle caratteristiche, sì, ma principalmente al fatto che quel mosaico di caratteristiche rendono l'altro affidabile secondo i miei parametri di affidabilità.

L'ergastolano potrà avere un sacco di buone qualità, e magari pure essere innocente, ma se è finito a fare l'ergastolano non è semplicemente affidabile dal punto di vista della concretezza della quotidianità. 

Ergo non è essere stimabile per potermici accompagnare. 

L'amore per come la vedo io non è il fine o il contenitore, ma è una componente relazionale. Forse neanche la più importante.


----------



## Spot (27 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Pina tu mi ami?
> Ugo io... Ti stimo tantissimo.
> É uno dei dialoghi sull'amore più emblematici del cinema italiano secondo me. Perché se c'è stato amore alla fine la stima resta.* Se non resta nemmeno la stima si credeva di amare ma non si conosceva l'altra persona. E senza conoscenza non c'è amore, solo attrazione.* É la conoscenza dei pregi e dei difetti. Io mi sono resa conto di amare quando i difetti mi facevano tenerezza, quando anche quelli mi erano cari. E spesso ci si  rende conto di non amare più quando quei difetti ci sono diventati insopportabili.


D'accordissimo sul discorso dei difetti (e quoto anche Fanta a riguardo)
Meno sul neretto. Un po' perchè la conoscenza di colui che si ama è sempre limitata, un po' perchè è inevitabile che quando si smette di amare certe cose vengano viste con occhi diversi, un po' perchè certe caratteristiche personali possono declinarsi in maniera molto differente a seconda delle situazioni, e vivere nella coppia è solo una delle situazioni possibili.


----------



## ipazia (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però sia tu sia Ipazia *parlate di un falso sé* e di un falso amore.
> È chiaro che in questi casi ci sia la ricerca del vero sé e  o di un vero amore.
> Io cercavo una descrizione delle emozioni e dei sentimenti legati all'innamoramento e che trovo molto simili a quelli legati alla paura.


Esatto. 

Ma in presenza di un falso sè...io non credo sia possibile aprirsi a sufficienza per incontrare l'altro con sincerità.


----------



## feather (27 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io la stima è legata alle caratteristiche, sì, ma principalmente al fatto che quel mosaico di caratteristiche rendono l'altro affidabile secondo i miei parametri di affidabilità.
> 
> L'ergastolano potrà avere un sacco di buone qualità, e magari pure essere innocente, ma se è finito a fare l'ergastolano non è semplicemente affidabile dal punto di vista della concretezza della quotidianità.
> 
> ...


Quindi stima = affidabilità ?


----------



## ipazia (27 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi stima = affidabilità ?


Sì. Secondo me sì. 

E non affidabilità in assoluto. Ma affidabilità che emerge nel quotidiano. 
in fieri e in evoluzione.


----------



## Spot (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però sia tu sia Ipazia parlate di un falso sé e di un falso amore.
> È chiaro che in questi casi ci sia la ricerca del vero sé e  o di un vero amore.
> *Io cercavo una descrizione delle emozioni e dei sentimenti legati all'innamoramento e che trovo molto simili a quelli legati alla paura.*


In che senso?


----------



## Dalida (27 Luglio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> In che senso?


nel senso che è un sentimento vertiginoso.
nell'innamoramento c'è una componente emotiva che sfugge al controllo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> D'accordissimo sul discorso dei difetti (e quoto anche Fanta a riguardo)
> Meno sul neretto. Un po' perchè la conoscenza di colui che si ama è sempre limitata, un po' perchè è inevitabile che quando si smette di amare certe cose vengano viste con occhi diversi, un po' perchè certe caratteristiche personali possono declinarsi in maniera molto differente a seconda delle situazioni, e vivere nella coppia è solo una delle situazioni possibili.



Si. D'accordo che sia limitata. Ma é pur sempre conoscenza. Se non si fanno esperienze assieme sicuramente é una conoscenza inconsistente. Ma quando si affrontano cose importanti fianco a fianco una persona riesci a valutarla.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Mah.. Un down può essere buono come il pane e onesto.


E non lo stimeresti perché down?

Se la stima è condizione necessaria, ovviamente non è sufficiente. L'aspetto fisico così come l'intesa culturale e intellettuale per me sono fondamentali. Insignificante invece l'apprezzamento sociale e il reddito.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> nel senso che è un sentimento vertiginoso.
> nell'innamoramento c'è una componente emotiva che sfugge al controllo.



Sì e poi quell'aprirsi rendendosi vulnerabili di cui dicevo.


----------



## feather (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E non lo stimeresti perché down?


No.
Per stimare una persona ho bisogno di poter averne fiducia. Che se c'è un problema posso essere ragionevolmente sicuro che saprà affrontarlo. Almeno entro certi limiti.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> No.
> Per stimare una persona ho bisogno di poter averne fiducia. Che se c'è un problema posso essere ragionevolmente sicuro che saprà affrontarlo. Almeno entro certi limiti.


Stima legata all'efficienza, alla performance? 
Forse dai un significato diverso al termine stima? È legato a qualche parola inglese?


----------



## feather (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stima legata all'efficienza, alla performance?
> Forse dai un significato diverso al termine stima? È legato a qualche parola inglese?


Non all'efficienza o performance, ma alla affidabilità. Al potermi "affidare" a quella persona ne dovessi avere bisogno. Sapere che in caso di bisogno lui o lei è in grado di gestire la situazione.
Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi.

No, in inglese si traduce con esteem. Che non è manco tanto usata. Non nel modo in cui è usata in italiano almeno. Non ho ancora trovato una parola che traduca 'stima' nell'accezione che usiamo in italiano. Caciottina o qualche altra anglofona magari mi può togliere questa curiosità.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Non all'efficienza o performance, ma alla affidabilità. Al potermi "affidare" a quella persona ne dovessi avere bisogno. Sapere che in caso di bisogno lui o lei è in grado di gestire la situazione.
> Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi.
> 
> No, in inglese si traduce con esteem. Che non è manco tanto usata. Non nel modo in cui è usata in italiano almeno. Non ho ancora trovato una parola che traduca 'stima' nell'accezione che usiamo in italiano. Caciottina o qualche altra anglofona magari mi può togliere questa curiosità.


È una cosa per me strana e ci penso su.


----------



## ipazia (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una cosa per me strana e ci penso su.


pensa che la lego anche io all'affidabilità, la stima in una persona da tenermi vicina. 
Ma nel senso di poter contare sul fatto che l'altro è in grado di fare, scegliere e gestirsi a prescindere da me. 

Che sia abbastanza indipendente e stabile in sè da tenere posizione con se stesso e da saper chiedere esplicitamente senza giochetti strani.

...ma sto pensando che gli ultimi anni influiscano non poco su questa visione. 

di quell'esporre la propria vulnerabilità per davvero e fino in fondo...io non penso di essere ora come ora capace salvo vedere affidabilità. E sentire intimità e confidenza, e fiducia. E quelle non sono cose che io riesco a liberare in tempi brevi. Anzi. 

Il delirio delle emozioni...mi piace poco anche perchè potrebbe portare ad esporre cose senza aver ben valutato se lo si vuole davvero o meno. E io sono lentissima in quel tipo di valutazione. 

....vigliacchetta in fondo


----------



## banshee (27 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> pensa che la lego anche io all'affidabilità, la stima in una persona da tenermi vicina.
> Ma nel senso di poter contare sul fatto che l'altro è in grado di fare, scegliere e gestirsi a prescindere da me.
> 
> Che sia abbastanza indipendente e stabile in sè da tenere posizione con se stesso e da saper chiedere esplicitamente senza giochetti strani.
> ...


madò ti quoto col sangue proprio.


----------



## ipazia (27 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> madò ti quoto col sangue proprio.


già!

però quando mi guardo mi riconosco che è una non conoscenza di me. Ed è legato anche alla paura. 

E ad una forma id illusione che riguarda il poter controllare cose che sono poco controllabili. 

Detto questo, è un qualcosa che mi dico solo nella mente. Razionalmente. Lo so analiticamente. 

Che poi nei fatti non riesco ad essere diversa da quella che sono...ossia vigliacchetta e anche rompicazzo!...e attenta a trovare ogni conferma al fatto che non ne vale comunque la pena.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Per me è imprescindibile e la stima precede l'amore*. L'amore fa accettare debolezze. Per me se cade la stima, cade l'amore.
> 
> Non ho mai capito l'amore per l'ergastolano.


:up::up:


----------



## banshee (27 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> già!
> 
> però quando mi guardo mi riconosco che è una non conoscenza di me. Ed è legato anche alla paura.
> 
> ...


a me piace illudermi che certe cose per me siano controllabili.

o perlomeno, posso avere qualsiasi trasporto o coinvolgimento ma la testa viene sempre prima.

anche se esistono cose incontrollabili le azioni però lo sono...


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è imprescindibile e la stima precede l'amore. L'amore fa accettare debolezze. Per me se cade la stima, cade l'amore.
> 
> Non ho mai capito l'amore per l'ergastolano.


Anche per me.
La stima, per me, è la base di qualunque rapporto. non solo in amore. se cade la stima, cade tutto.


----------



## ipazia (27 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> a me piace illudermi che certe cose per me siano controllabili.
> 
> o perlomeno, posso avere qualsiasi trasporto o coinvolgimento ma la testa viene sempre prima.
> 
> anche se esistono cose incontrollabili le azioni però lo sono...


tendo a fare anche io questo tipo di lavorio...ma mi rendo anche conto che complico cose semplici. 

E in ogni caso mi è sempre più evidente che quel lavorio è tendente al confermarmi che l'altro è un nemico...da un certo punto di vista invidio chi si lancia e via! ...ma forse riguarda il fatto che l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde. 

D'altra parte questa sono. Più che dire e cercare di essere onesta con me stessa riguardo me, cercando di separare le dinamiche difensive che agisco dagli agiti dell'altro in modo da proiettare il meno possibile...ora come ora non so fare.


----------



## banshee (27 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> tendo a fare anche io questo tipo di lavorio...ma mi rendo anche conto che complico cose semplici.
> 
> E in ogni caso mi è sempre più evidente che quel lavorio è tendente al confermarmi che l'altro è un nemico...da un certo punto di vista invidio chi si lancia e via! ...ma forse riguarda il fatto che l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde.
> 
> D'altra parte questa sono. Più che dire e cercare di essere onesta con me stessa riguardo me, cercando di separare le dinamiche difensive che agisco dagli agiti dell'altro in modo da proiettare il meno possibile...ora come ora non so fare.


ognuno di noi è il prodotto di ciò che ha vissuto. anche io "invidio" la visione dell'amore delle mie amiche che hanno sposato l'amore della loro vita conosciuto a 20 anni  sono scevre da pessimismo e cinismo.

quoto tutto, anche io tendo a vivere l'altro (uomo) come un nemico...

qualche tempo fa un uomo con più capacità di comprensione del normale , mi disse che sono tranquilla e normale ma ad un certo punto mi scatta qualcosa per cui entro in guerra, l'altro è un nemico da sconfiggere e..ciaone proprio..


----------



## ipazia (27 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ognuno di noi è il prodotto di ciò che ha vissuto. anche io "invidio" la visione dell'amore delle mie amiche che hanno sposato l'amore della loro vita conosciuto a 20 anni  sono scevre da pessimismo e cinismo.
> 
> quoto tutto, anche io tendo a vivere l'altro (uomo) come un nemico...
> 
> qualche tempo fa un uomo con più capacità di comprensione del normale , mi disse che sono tranquilla e normale ma ad un certo punto mi scatta qualcosa per cui entro in guerra, l'altro è un nemico da sconfiggere e..ciaone proprio..


già. capisco molto bene quello che intendi. 

riconoscere la dinamica, e lasciarla girare senza oppormi e senza caderci dentro, tenendola separata dal resto e non buttandola indiscriminatamente addosso all'altro, è il mio esercizio


----------



## banshee (27 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> già. capisco molto bene quello che intendi.
> 
> riconoscere la dinamica, e lasciarla girare senza oppormi e senza caderci dentro, tenendola separata dal resto e non buttandola indiscriminatamente addosso all'altro, è il mio esercizio


anche il mio  io diciamo che cerco di vederla, isolarla e non "andargli dietro"

e devo ringraziare chi me l'ha fatto notare. perché come ben saprai, solitamente l'altro tende a reagire con altrettanta aggressività in questi casi...


----------



## geko (27 Luglio 2015)

Quanti possono dire di essere stati amati per ciò che erano realmente, e non per ciò che l'altro voleva che fossero?
Quanti - onestamente - amano davvero un'altra persona e non come quest'ultima li fa sentire? 

Saper amare è una delle cose più difficili della vita, richiede innanzitutto l'essere diventati _adulti: _un'esperienza che la maggior parte degli esseri umani non farà mai, e li reputo fortunati perché non conosceranno mai gli abissi; anche quando falliranno e soffriranno, si adageranno sulla superficie di un sentimento.

Per questo, per un uomo che ama profondamente una donna (e per una donna nei confronti dei propri figli - mai per un uomo), l'amore è spesso autodistruzione.


----------



## banshee (27 Luglio 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Quanti possono dire di essere stati amati per ciò che erano realmente, e non per ciò che l'altro voleva che fossero?
> Quanti - onestamente - amano davvero un'altra persona e non come quest'ultima li fa sentire?
> 
> Saper amare è una delle cose più difficili della vita, richiede innanzitutto l'essere diventati _adulti: _un'esperienza che la maggior parte degli esseri umani non farà mai, e li reputo fortunati perché non conosceranno mai gli abissi; anche quando falliranno e soffriranno, si adageranno sulla superficie di un sentimento.
> ...


posso risponderti senza alcun dubbio che il mio ex non mi amava per quella che sono ma per ciò che avrebbe voluto che fossi.

pericolosissimo.

quando le due me collimavano, ero la Madonna..idealizzazione totale.

quando invece la me reale entrava in discrasia forte con la me nella sua testa, succedeva la tragedia.

è stato questo a scatenare le reazioni aggressive, di entrambi poi. io lo "deludevo", lui mi attaccava, io mi difendevo.

ribadisco, pericoloso a livelli biblici.


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Quanti possono dire di essere stati amati per ciò che erano realmente, e non per ciò che l'altro voleva che fossero?
> Quanti - onestamente - amano davvero un'altra persona e non come quest'ultima li fa sentire?
> 
> Saper amare è una delle cose più difficili della vita, richiede innanzitutto l'essere diventati _adulti: _un'esperienza che la maggior parte degli esseri umani non farà mai, e li reputo fortunati perché non conosceranno mai gli abissi; anche quando falliranno e soffriranno, si adageranno sulla superficie di un sentimento.
> ...


Forse a volte non ci rendiamo nemmeno conto di quanto qualcuno ci ami...e magari quell'amore vero ce lo lasciamo scappare


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> pensa che la lego anche io all'affidabilità, la stima in una persona da tenermi vicina.
> Ma nel senso di poter contare sul fatto che l'altro è in grado di fare, scegliere e gestirsi a prescindere da me.
> 
> Che sia abbastanza indipendente e stabile in sè da tenere posizione con se stesso e da saper chiedere esplicitamente senza giochetti strani.
> ...


Capito.
Ma non è stima è fiducia per riconosciuta affidabilità.
Ed è una qualità che si aggiunge e che è necessaria per iniziare una vita insieme, 0ovvero per l'amore, non mi pare necessaria per l'innamoramento.
La stima, in sé e non in relazione all'insieme di qualità che sono necessarie per l'innamoramento, è altra cosa ed è per me legata più ai valori (non tutti quelli che apprezziamo) che vediamo in una persona.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Quanti possono dire di essere stati amati per ciò che erano realmente, e non per ciò che l'altro voleva che fossero?
> Quanti - onestamente - amano davvero un'altra persona e non come quest'ultima li fa sentire?
> 
> Saper amare è una delle cose più difficili della vita, richiede innanzitutto l'essere diventati _adulti: _un'esperienza che la maggior parte degli esseri umani non farà mai, e li reputo fortunati perché non conosceranno mai gli abissi; anche quando falliranno e soffriranno, si adageranno sulla superficie di un sentimento.
> ...


Ma noi siamo quello che ci illudiamo di essere o siamo quello che gli altri ci riconoscono di essere?
Nel senso: io posso pensare di essere la persona più sensibile al mondo, ma se quelli che hanno a che fare con me mi giudicano tutti una stronza, probabilmente non è la mia visione quella più vicina alla realtà.
Io su questo argomento ho un pensiero abbastanza pirandelliano.
Comunque mai per un uomo un par de ciufoli, Gekino, con immutato affetto.


----------



## ipazia (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capito.
> Ma non è stima è fiducia per riconosciuta affidabilità.
> Ed è una qualità che si aggiunge e che è necessaria per iniziare una vita insieme, 0ovvero per l'amore, non mi pare necessaria per l'innamoramento.
> *La stima, in sé e non in relazione all'insieme di qualità che sono necessarie per l'innamoramento, è altra cosa ed è per me legata più ai valori (non tutti quelli che apprezziamo) che vediamo in una persona.*


uhm...ci sto pensando. 

Quella stima di cui hai scritto io la vedo fondamentale anche solo per concedermi di raccontarmi alla mia amica. 
Intendo che per me è fondante le relazioni che mi permetto. Che sono poche. 

Forse sono talmente robotica che quel roboante e vorticoso che descrivete io non lo so vivere e lo catalogo come attrazione, quindi degno di attenzione solo poi e poco durante.

Quel vortice per me è miele. E non è indicativo di nulla se non desiderio che si sposta in ambiti che potrebbero riguardare l'affetto. Forse e non è detto.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> uhm...ci sto pensando.
> 
> Quella stima di cui hai scritto io la vedo fondamentale anche solo per concedermi di raccontarmi alla mia amica.
> Intendo che per me è fondante le relazioni che mi permetto. Che sono poche.
> ...


Infatti.

Guarda nella pagina http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-...-dovrei-fare?p=1592366&viewfull=1#post1592366. Ho messo una tua foto


----------



## geko (27 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma noi siamo quello che ci illudiamo di essere o siamo quello che gli altri ci riconoscono di essere?
> Nel senso: io posso pensare di essere la persona più sensibile al mondo, ma se quelli che hanno a che fare con me mi giudicano tutti una stronza, probabilmente non è la mia visione quella più vicina alla realtà.
> Io su questo argomento ho un pensiero abbastanza pirandelliano.
> Comunque *mai per un uomo un par de ciufoli,* Gekino, con immutato affetto.


Ecco, lo vedi come siete? Potrei stare ore a spiegarti che non è davvero possibile, e non caverei comunque un ragno dal buco. Non può arrivare qui il detentore della verità assoluta, che subito dovete fornire la vostra visione della realtà, e il dramma è che uno poi commette l'errore di ascoltare, e finanche di mettersi in discussione (brrr!), poiché sin da piccolo è stato educato dalla mamma! è esattamente così che ci si rovina la vita. 
Seriamente...
Anch'io ho una visione pirandelliana della questione: non è possibile comprendersi davvero, per questo in presenza di forti passioni e sentimenti, l'incomunicabilità rischia di condurre alla follia, però una volta accettato questo è possibile vivere più sereni. 
Noi due, ad esempio, sappiamo che non ci capiremo mai e forti di questa consapevolezza non conosceremo molte delle frustrazioni che tolgono spazio alle cose davvero importanti di un rapporto...  Potremmo perfino sposarci facendo leva sulla certezza dell'immutato affetto (brrr!), sempre che ti piaccia come cucino, naturalmente.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cos'è l'innamoramento?
> È una premessa indispensabile all'amore?
> È incompatibile l'innamoramento con l'amore per un'altra persona?
> Quali sono i sintomi?


E' l'infatuazione per un altra persona che può trasformarsi in amore o anche no.                                                         Si.                                                                                                                                                                         Per me si, per altre persone non credo, ritengo sia possibile.                                                                                       Sconvolgimento emotivo,desiderio fortissimo.


----------



## ipazia (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> 
> Guarda nella pagina http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-...-dovrei-fare?p=1592366&viewfull=1#post1592366. Ho messo una tua foto


Grazie


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E' l'infatuazione per un altra persona che può trasformarsi in amore o anche no.                                                         Si.                                                                                                                                                                         Per me si, per altre persone non credo, ritengo sia possibile.                                                                                       Sconvolgimento emotivo,desiderio fortissimo.


Quoto
Non trovavo le parole per essere così sintetica


----------



## Divì (27 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Pina tu mi ami?
> Ugo io... Ti stimo tantissimo.
> É uno dei dialoghi sull'amore più emblematici del cinema italiano secondo me. Perché se c'è stato amore alla fine la stima resta. Se non resta nemmeno la stima si credeva di amare ma non si conosceva l'altra persona. E senza conoscenza non c'è amore, solo attrazione. É la conoscenza dei pregi e dei difetti. Io mi sono resa conto di amare quando i difetti mi facevano tenerezza, quando anche quelli mi erano cari. E spesso ci si  rende conto di non amare più quando quei difetti ci sono diventati insopportabili.


quoto.
possiamo dire che l'innamoramento è il desiderio di conoscere una persona e di entrare nella sua vita, facendogli spazio nella propria e diventa amore se quella conoscenza solo desiderata diventa concreta e reale?


----------



## Divì (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io stimo bontà, buona volontà, onestà ecc.
> 
> Tu a cosa leghi la stima?


Non ho letto cosa abbia risposto, ma credo leghi la stima all'ammirazione, cioè al fatto di percepire l'altro come dotato di pregi particolari.

Io la lego invece alla coerenza individuale e alla integrità ......


----------



## Divì (27 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> nel senso che è un sentimento vertiginoso.
> nell'innamoramento c'è una componente emotiva che sfugge al controllo.


bello, sentimento vertiginoso....


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Non ho letto cosa abbia risposto, ma credo leghi la stima all'ammirazione, cioè al fatto di percepire l'altro come dotato di pregi particolari.
> 
> Io la lego invece alla coerenza individuale e alla integrità ......


:up:
Poi ha spiegato.


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> nel senso che è un sentimento vertiginoso.
> nell'innamoramento c'è una componente emotiva che sfugge al controllo.



molto bella questa definizione


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Ecco, lo vedi come siete? Potrei stare ore a spiegarti che non è davvero possibile, e non caverei comunque un ragno dal buco. Non può arrivare qui il detentore della verità assoluta, che subito dovete fornire la vostra visione della realtà, e il dramma è che uno poi commette l'errore di ascoltare, e finanche di mettersi in discussione (brrr!), poiché sin da piccolo è stato educato dalla mamma! è esattamente così che ci si rovina la vita.
> Seriamente...
> Anch'io ho una visione pirandelliana della questione: non è possibile comprendersi davvero, per questo in presenza di forti passioni e sentimenti, l'incomunicabilità rischia di condurre alla follia, però una volta accettato questo è possibile vivere più sereni.
> Noi due, ad esempio, sappiamo che non ci capiremo mai e forti di questa consapevolezza non conosceremo molte delle frustrazioni che tolgono spazio alle cose davvero importanti di un rapporto...  *Potremmo perfino sposarci *facendo leva sulla certezza dell'immutato affetto (brrr!), sempre che ti piaccia come cucino, naturalmente.


ma perchè tutti c'avete 'sta fissa? 
OH! Uno che m'avesse proposto 'na roba zozza, mai.
Tutti a parlarmi di matrimonio.
Ditemi che avatar devo mettere, non lo so.
Devo postare foto piccanti? 
Eccheccosè?


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Dubito che ci cerca il tradimento lo faccia per il brivido. Lo fa per sentirsi meno in gabbia e/o per cercare validazioni del proprio valore.


Il brivido nessuno lo cerca, ma lo senti e ti fa sentire 'vivo'. D'accordo sulle altre due.



feather ha detto:


> Per rispondere alle tue domande originarie, no, non credo che l'innamoramento sia una premessa indispensabile all'amore. L'innamoramento però catalizza l'avvicinamento e la conoscenza dell'altro spesso


Senza innamoramento non c'è amore.


----------



## passante (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cos'è l'innamoramento?
> È una premessa indispensabile all'amore?
> È incompatibile l'innamoramento con l'amore per un'altra persona?
> Quali sono i sintomi?


l'innamoramento è un sentimento totalizzante. ti senti felice, appagato, non hai bisogno di niente e di nessuno. lui (o lei) c'è e questo ti basta. tutto è pieno, compiuto, perfetto. tu e lui siete perfettamente adesi, stretti in un abbraccio interiore che non lascia spazio a nessun desiderio. poi l'abbraccio si allenta, tra voi due si crea pian piano un po' di spazio, la distanza ecessaria per guardarsi negli occhi, per vedersi. e lì, forse comincia l'amore.

non so se sia una premessa indispensabile all'amore. io mi sono innamorato solo di una persona (a parte, forse qualche episodio adolescenziale), l'unica che ho amato. sicchè non ho molte statistiche.

che sia compatibile con l'amore per un altro... non mi sento di escluderlo. forse l'innamoramento è qualcosa che capita, come un raffreddore, quando sei un po' fragile o hai le difese abbassate. quando i tuoi bisogni (di essere apprezzato, amato, di vivere emozioni intense, di essere libero, di avere nuove possiblità... ecc.)
vengono fuori in modo imprevisto. poi come te lo gestisci questo innamoramento, che scelte fai è un altro paio di maniche. credo.

i sintomi? io mi ricordo che pensavo a Matteo sempre. sempre: era l'ultimo pensiero alla sera e il primo alla mattina, stava come un sottofondo lungo tutte le ore della mia giornata. e mi rendeva immensamente felice. o del tutto disperato. a seconda.


----------



## Nicka (27 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma perchè tutti c'avete 'sta fissa?
> OH! Uno che m'avesse proposto 'na roba zozza, mai.
> Tutti a parlarmi di matrimonio.
> Ditemi che avatar devo mettere, non lo so.
> ...


Ma se solo sapessero le tue performance nelle piazzole di sosta...
Gentaglia!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Luglio 2015)

Da quando si è in grado di amare credo che innamorarsi sia una cosa che non capita davvero più, o forse fa tutt'uno con l'amore. Perché tempo ne abbiamo poco ed è meglio non sprecarlo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Da quando si è in grado di amare credo che innamorarsi sia una cosa che non capita davvero più, o forse fa tutt'uno con l'amore. Perché tempo ne abbiamo poco ed è meglio non sprecarlo.


L'euforia mescolata a timore e incertezza dell'innamoramento te lo dà solo la nascita di un bambino.
Non so se sono più le occasioni di innamoramento o i figli.
Non troviamo più tempo per entrambe le cose.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'euforia mescolata a timore e incertezza dell'innamoramento te lo dà solo la nascita di un bambino.
> Non so se sono più le occasioni di innamoramento o i figli.
> Non troviamo più tempo per entrambe le cose.


È vero. 
Ricordo quella sensazione.
Però non è detto che sia un male non trovare più il tempo. 
Magari deriva dall'aver capito che quella sensazione non fa per noi. E la consapevolezza che il tempo passa e scarseggia potrebbe indurre a eliminare le esperienze sentite come qualitativamente meno pregnanti. Per me l'innamoramento é una di quelle, perché vive sulle sensazioni di timore e incertezza che notoriamente paralizzano l'azione.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> È vero.
> Ricordo quella sensazione.
> Però non è detto che sia un male non trovare più il tempo.
> Magari deriva dall'aver capito che quella sensazione non fa per noi. E la consapevolezza che il tempo passa e scarseggia potrebbe indurre a eliminare le esperienze sentite come qualitativamente meno pregnanti. Per me l'innamoramento é una di quelle, perché vive sulle sensazioni di timore e incertezza che notoriamente paralizzano l'azione.


E ciò che più mi ha sempre attivato in ogni senso e positivamente.


----------



## Divì (28 Luglio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> È vero.
> Ricordo quella sensazione.
> Però non è detto che sia un male non trovare più il tempo.
> Magari deriva dall'aver capito che quella sensazione non fa per noi. E la consapevolezza che il tempo passa e scarseggia potrebbe indurre a eliminare le esperienze sentite come qualitativamente meno pregnanti. Per me l'innamoramento é una di quelle, perché vive sulle sensazioni di timore e incertezza che notoriamente paralizzano l'azione.


Ti quoto. Proprio questo intendevo quando dicevo che la sensazione di incertezza e di indeterminazione non è sostenibile PER ME se non per il tempo necessario a passare alla fase successiva (che sia stare insieme o lasciarsi)


----------



## Fantastica (28 Luglio 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Ti quoto. Proprio questo intendevo quando dicevo che la sensazione di incertezza e di indeterminazione non è sostenibile PER ME se non per il tempo necessario a passare alla fase successiva (che sia stare insieme o lasciarsi)


Ecco, lo capisco bene. Io invece apprezzo l'incertezza e l'indeterminazione e la provvisorietà in ogni cosa della vita, salvo il lavoro.


----------



## Divì (28 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ecco, lo capisco bene. Io invece apprezzo l'incertezza e l'indeterminazione e la provvisorietà in ogni cosa della vita, salvo il lavoro.


Prova a lavorare nel privato, poi vedrai che almeno agli affetti ti attacchi come una cozza


----------



## passante (29 Luglio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Da quando si è in grado di amare credo che innamorarsi sia una cosa che non capita davvero più, o forse fa tutt'uno con l'amore. Perché tempo ne abbiamo poco ed è meglio non sprecarlo.



però ci sono dei momenti in cui rivivi quelle emozioni, ci pensavo oggi. quei momenti in cui guardi la persona che ami come dal di fuori, per esempio e dentro senti un "wow". o quando fai l'indifferente in mezzo alle persone, ma cogli l'occhiata, o il mezzo sorriso e  sai che hanno un significato preciso solo per te. o quando vieni a sapere una cosa bella che l'altro ha detto in giro di te. cose così. banali, eh. che ti fanno provare un'emozione forse breve, ma forte, totale.


----------



## feather (29 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ditemi che avatar devo mettere


Prova con questo


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Personalmente distinguerei tra l'innamoramento quale stato nascente della coppia, luogo del possibile, che si puo' poi trasformare in amore (e progetto di vita) o fallire per i più svariati motivi, e l'innamoramento-emozione, sostitutivo di un bisogno, che vive il momento e proprio perchè emozione sembra irresistibile.
> 
> Ho provato entrambi e riesco a coglierne la differenza.
> 
> ...


Ti capisco, è così anche per me. Però nnon sono mai riuscito a tracciare un confine netto tra innamoramento e amore. Vedo quest'ultimo come un'insieme più grande, che oltre l'innamoramento (che persiste sempre, magari in forma più attenuata e coerente) comprende tante altre cose che nascono col tempo. 
Se però sparisce quel nucleo centrale, che è l'innamoramento secondo me l'amore non c'è più. Diventa altro, che può anche continuare a far stare in piedi una coppia... ma non è più amore.


----------



## banshee (29 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> però ci sono dei momenti in cui rivivi quelle emozioni, ci pensavo oggi. quei momenti in cui guardi la persona che ami come dal di fuori, per esempio e dentro senti un "wow". *o quando fai l'indifferente in mezzo alle persone, ma cogli l'occhiata, o il mezzo sorriso e  sai che hanno un significato preciso solo per te. o quando vieni a sapere una cosa bella che l'altro ha detto in giro di te.* cose così. banali, eh. che ti fanno provare un'emozione forse breve, ma forte, totale.


----------



## Divì (29 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ti capisco, è così anche per me. Però nnon sono mai riuscito a tracciare un confine netto tra innamoramento e amore. Vedo quest'ultimo come un'insieme più grande, che oltre l'innamoramento (che persiste sempre, magari in forma più attenuata e coerente) comprende tante altre cose che nascono col tempo.
> Se però sparisce quel nucleo centrale, che è l'innamoramento secondo me l'amore non c'è più. Diventa altro, che può anche continuare a far stare in piedi una coppia... ma non è più amore.


Concordo, direi che anche io non riesco a tracciare un confine netto tra innamoramento e amore essendo il primo la condizione necessaria ma non sufficiente al secondo, mentre mi è chiarissima la differenza e il confine con le ubriacature che non hanno a che fare, secondo me, nè con l'innamoramento nè con l'amore.

Queste sì che si possono vivere anche amando un'altra persona.  Ma con l'amore non c'entrano nulla.

E alla fine la penso come Farfie


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Concordo, direi che anche io non riesco a tracciare un confine netto tra innamoramento e amore *essendo il primo la condizione necessaria ma non sufficiente al secondo*, mentre mi è chiarissima la differenza e il confine con le ubriacature che non hanno a che fare, secondo me, nè con l'innamoramento nè con l'amore.
> 
> Queste sì che si possono vivere anche amando un'altra persona.  Ma con l'amore non c'entrano nulla.
> 
> E alla fine la penso come Farfie


Vado a memoria... sei il primo utente che afferma ciò. Sono totalmente d'accordo, lo penso da sempre. Normalmente si dice che l'innamoramento si evolve, svanisce col tempo, e subentra l'amore. Ho sempre trovato questo assolutamente falso. Non c'è amore se l'innamoramento non c'è più.
Finchè ami davvero una persona, ne sei anche innamorato.


----------



## Spot (29 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E' l'infatuazione per un altra persona che può trasformarsi in amore o anche no.                                                         Si.                                                                                                                                                                         Per me si, per altre persone non credo, ritengo sia possibile.                                                                                       Sconvolgimento emotivo,desiderio fortissimo.


Beh, a me è successo di aver vissuto l'innamoramento senza vivere lo sconvolgimento emotivo, ma più come una forma d'abbandono, un abbassare la guardia progressivo che è andato di pari passo con l'aumento del desiderio.


----------



## spleen (29 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vado a memoria... sei il primo utente che afferma ciò. Sono totalmente d'accordo, lo penso da sempre. Normalmente si dice che l'innamoramento si evolve, svanisce col tempo, e subentra l'amore. Ho sempre trovato questo assolutamente falso. *Non c'è amore se l'innamoramento non c'è più.*
> Finchè ami davvero una persona, ne sei anche innamorato.


Non lo so, per la mia limitatissima esperienza sono come i due assi ottici di un telemetro, sono 2 cose distinte. Se li provi contemporaneamente per la stessa persona metti a fuoco...


----------



## Lucrezia (30 Luglio 2015)

*innamoramento e amore*

Mmmm dunque. Io faccio differenza fra amore e innamoramento, in base a una serie di sensazioni; tanto per cominciare, una cosa che lessi una volta, mi pare di Rumi, sul fatto che 'servono quaranta giorni per capire se si ama' la trovo adesso veritiera; nel senso che è un tempo sufficiente perchè l'ondata ormonale lasci un minimo di chiarezza in più per vedere cosa c'è dietro, se ci si ascolta con attenzione. A parte ciò, nell'innamoramento, ad esempio, vedo i 'difetti' dell'altro e non mi piacciono. Li tollero. Nell'amore, non mi è nemmeno possibile fare una differenza fra pregi e difetti: tutto rientra allo stesso modo nella medesima essenza amata. Nell'innamoramento soffro la monogamia. Nell'amore mi dimentico che il resto del genere umano è ancora dotata di organi riproduttivi. Nell'innamoramento arriva presto una sorta di assuefazione alle cose di tutti i giorni, di noia, di calo del desiderio; nell'amore dopo anni di convivenza ancora mi emozionava una carezza. L'amore si è dimostrato incurante del passare del tempo e della distanza geografica; l'innamoramento no. Nell'innamoramento il sesso mi si è presentato fin dall'inizio, o da quasi subito, come appassionato e audace; nell'amore mi faceva sentire come se fossi vergine e l'emozione era così folle e spaventosa da non farmi nemmeno capire cosa stesse succedendo. Nell'innamoramento il sesso mi si presenta come più fondamentale, forse perchè si nutre in gran parte di esso. Nell'innamoramento concedo solo una piccolissima parte di me, e so che l'uomo che ho davanti non è il più adatto a me in assoluto, solo il più adatto che conosco. Nell'amore la sensazione è che non esista persona più straordinaria al mondo, non in senso oggettivo, ma come se fossi stata fabbricata per amare ogni singolo angolino di quella persona in un modo in cui non sono in grado di amare nessun altro uomo.<br><br>Mi è capitato di provare amore e innamoramento nello stesso momento, anzi mi capita ora, e la trovo un'esperienza veramente, veramente confusa :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

*Lucrezia*

Interessante perché io non definirei mai l'innamoramento come hai fatto tu.


----------



## Lucrezia (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Interessante perché io non definirei mai l'innamoramento come hai fatto tu.



Sì, ho letto la tua definizione... Ma mi pare che forse stiamo anche usando le definizioni in modo diverso! Ad esempio nel primo post chiedevi anche se l'innamoramento è una premessa indispensabile all'amore. Io uso i due termini per indicare due stati proprio diversi, che non trovo conciliabili fra loro, cioè, non si provano entrambi per la stessa persona. Altrimenti non capisco esattamente cosa stiate intendendo nel differenziare innamoramento e amore


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Sì, ho letto la tua definizione... Ma mi pare che forse stiamo anche usando le definizioni in modo diverso! Ad esempio nel primo post chiedevi anche se l'innamoramento è una premessa indispensabile all'amore. Io uso i due termini per indicare due stati proprio diversi, che non trovo conciliabili fra loro, cioè, non si provano entrambi per la stessa persona. Altrimenti non capisco esattamente cosa stiate intendendo nel differenziare innamoramento e amore


È un tentativo di multidefinizione. Va bene tutto. Interessante è vedere le diversità.


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non lo so, per la mia limitatissima esperienza sono come i due assi ottici di un telemetro, sono 2 cose distinte. Se li provi contemporaneamente per la stessa persona metti a fuoco...


per quello che ho vissuto io, è capitato l'innamoramento che poi non si è evoluto, ma quando ho amato una donna ne sono sempre stato contemporaneamente innamorato


----------



## passante (30 Luglio 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Mmmm dunque. Io faccio differenza fra amore e innamoramento, in base a una serie di sensazioni; tanto per cominciare, una cosa che lessi una volta, mi pare di Rumi, sul fatto che 'servono quaranta giorni per capire se si ama' la trovo adesso veritiera; nel senso che è un tempo sufficiente perchè l'ondata ormonale lasci un minimo di chiarezza in più per vedere cosa c'è dietro, se ci si ascolta con attenzione. A parte ciò, nell'innamoramento, ad esempio, vedo i 'difetti' dell'altro e non mi piacciono. Li tollero. Nell'amore, non mi è nemmeno possibile fare una differenza fra pregi e difetti: tutto rientra allo stesso modo nella medesima essenza amata. Nell'innamoramento soffro la monogamia. Nell'amore mi dimentico che il resto del genere umano è ancora dotata di organi riproduttivi. Nell'innamoramento arriva presto una sorta di assuefazione alle cose di tutti i giorni, di noia, di calo del desiderio; nell'amore dopo anni di convivenza ancora mi emozionava una carezza. L'amore si è dimostrato incurante del passare del tempo e della distanza geografica; l'innamoramento no. Nell'innamoramento il sesso mi si è presentato fin dall'inizio, o da quasi subito, come appassionato e audace; nell'amore mi faceva sentire come se fossi vergine e l'emozione era così folle e spaventosa da non farmi nemmeno capire cosa stesse succedendo. Nell'innamoramento il sesso mi si presenta come più fondamentale, forse perchè si nutre in gran parte di esso. Nell'innamoramento concedo solo una piccolissima parte di me, e so che l'uomo che ho davanti non è il più adatto a me in assoluto, solo il più adatto che conosco. Nell'amore la sensazione è che non esista persona più straordinaria al mondo, non in senso oggettivo, ma come se fossi stata fabbricata per amare ogni singolo angolino di quella persona in un modo in cui non sono in grado di amare nessun altro uomo.<br><br>Mi è capitato di provare amore e innamoramento nello stesso momento, anzi mi capita ora, e la trovo un'esperienza veramente, veramente confusa :unhappy:


io avrei ribaltato tutte le tue definizioni


----------



## Horny (30 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> io avrei ribaltato tutte le tue definizioni


Si a parte la cosa sul sesso, per il resto pure io.


----------



## passante (30 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Si a parte la cosa sul sesso, per il resto pure io.


sì nel le varie frasi sul sesso più genericamente non mi ci ritrovo...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

Le domande inizialmente sono sembrate sciocche ma ora mi pare che sia venuta fuori parecchia variabilità.
Certo è che quando diciamo  "mi sono innamorato" non intendiamo tutti la stessa cosa.


----------



## Lucrezia (30 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> io avrei ribaltato tutte le tue definizioni





Horny ha detto:


> Si a parte la cosa sul sesso, per il resto pure io.



Ahaha veramente?? :rotfl:Be', che dire. Adoro questa varietà di interpretazioni  Mi fa riflettere 'fuori dalla mia testa' e mi stupite costantemente!


----------



## banshee (31 Luglio 2015)

...ma è possibile innamorarsi ed amare di nuovo come se nulla fosse dopo una batosta seria?

parlo di innamoramento come l'avete descritto, emozioni incontrollabili, perdita della ragione, istinto che prevale sul resto...

chiedo perché io ho serie difficoltà a legarmi sentimentalmente, come dicevo da un'altra parte, ho i tempi biblici e non permetto quasi mai che l'istinto prevalga sulla ragione...


----------



## ivanl (31 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...ma è possibile innamorarsi ed amare di nuovo come se nulla fosse dopo una batosta seria?
> 
> parlo di innamoramento come l'avete descritto, emozioni incontrollabili, perdita della ragione, istinto che prevale sul resto...
> 
> chiedo perché io ho serie difficoltà a legarmi sentimentalmente, come dicevo da un'altra parte, ho i tempi biblici e non permetto quasi mai che l'istinto prevalga sulla ragione...


non ho esperienza, ma penso di si


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...ma è possibile innamorarsi ed amare di nuovo come se nulla fosse dopo una batosta seria?
> 
> parlo di innamoramento come l'avete descritto, emozioni incontrollabili, perdita della ragione, istinto che prevale sul resto...
> 
> chiedo perché io ho serie difficoltà a legarmi sentimentalmente, come dicevo da un'altra parte, ho i tempi biblici e non permetto quasi mai che l'istinto prevalga sulla ragione...


Penso di no.
La delusione porta inevitabilmente la disillusione e credo che valga un pò per tutti, sebbene in misura differente...


----------



## sienne (31 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...ma è possibile innamorarsi ed amare di nuovo come se nulla fosse dopo una batosta seria?
> 
> parlo di innamoramento come l'avete descritto, emozioni incontrollabili, perdita della ragione, istinto che prevale sul resto...
> 
> chiedo perché io ho serie difficoltà a legarmi sentimentalmente, come dicevo da un'altra parte, ho i tempi biblici e non permetto quasi mai che l'istinto prevalga sulla ragione...



Ciao

si, è possibile. 
Non ci avrei mai creduto se non mi fosse capitato. 
Anche se alla fine è stato la ragione e quel senso di responsabilità verso mia figlia, 
che mi ha frenata in tutto ... e ho proseguito da sola ... mi ha ridato però tutto l'ottimismo!


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...ma è possibile innamorarsi ed amare di nuovo come se nulla fosse dopo una batosta seria?
> 
> parlo di innamoramento come l'avete descritto, emozioni incontrollabili, perdita della ragione, istinto che prevale sul resto...
> 
> chiedo perché io ho serie difficoltà a legarmi sentimentalmente, come dicevo da un'altra parte, ho i tempi biblici e non permetto quasi mai che l'istinto prevalga sulla ragione...


La paura di aver paura, la paura di perdersi frena. Ma invece bisogna aprirsi alla possibilità di ritrovare quel tipo di amore.

Ne parlavo oggi con un'amica del forum.
Sono giunta a pensare che ricercare altri tipi d'amore basati sulla relazione e sull'affetto e l'attaccamento che ne nascono sia sbagliato, per me. Perché mi porta ad avere aspettative di paritario scambio, lealtà, alleanza e onestà reciproca che sono irrealistici. Mentre il sentimento che nasce dall'innamoramento travolgente e incondizionato è paradossalmente più realistico perché ha altre aspettative.
Però ho passato l'età della costruzione della famiglia. Inoltre la delusione subita mi ha resa diffidente nei confronti della buona volontà e dell'impegno che si può ritrovare.


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...ma è possibile innamorarsi ed amare di nuovo come se nulla fosse dopo una batosta seria?
> 
> parlo di innamoramento come l'avete descritto, emozioni incontrollabili, perdita della ragione, istinto che prevale sul resto...
> 
> chiedo perché io ho serie difficoltà a legarmi sentimentalmente, come dicevo da un'altra parte, ho i tempi biblici e non permetto quasi mai che l'istinto prevalga sulla ragione...


Credo dipenda molto dal tipo di batosta... e soprattutto dal carattere di ognuno di noi. Però in linea di massima penso di si, anche se con l'esperienza, lasciarsi andare con fiducia diventa sempre più difficile.


----------



## sienne (31 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Credo dipenda molto dal tipo di batosta... e soprattutto dal carattere di ognuno di noi. Però in linea di massima penso di si, anche se con l'esperienza, lasciarsi andare con fiducia diventa sempre più difficile.



Ciao

... ti lasci andare con indipendenza ... 
... sorridi, se va male ... e prosegui ... 


sienne


----------



## banshee (31 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ... ti lasci andare con indipendenza ...
> ... sorridi, se va male ... e prosegui ...
> ...


Esatto. E' esattamente questo.. Se va male sorridi e prosegui. E questo e' come sto io  ma questa è testa pero', non viscere..


----------



## banshee (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La paura di aver paura, la paura di perdersi frena. Ma invece bisogna aprirsi alla possibilità di ritrovare quel tipo di amore.
> 
> Ne parlavo oggi con un'amica del forum.
> Sono giunta a pensare che ricercare altri tipi d'amore basati sulla relazione e sull'affetto e l'attaccamento che ne nascono sia sbagliato, per me. Perché mi porta ad avere aspettative di paritario scambio, lealtà, alleanza e onestà reciproca che sono irrealistici. Mentre il sentimento che nasce dall'innamoramento travolgente e incondizionato è paradossalmente più realistico perché ha altre aspettative.
> Però ho passato l'età della costruzione della famiglia. Inoltre la delusione subita mi ha resa diffidente nei confronti della buona volontà e dell'impegno che si può ritrovare.


Travolgente e incondizionato...e' questo il punto..per me gia' era difficile prima. Ma per come sono di carattere..
Ora lo vedo estremamente improbabile..


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Travolgente e incondizionato...e' questo il punto..per me gia' era difficile prima. Ma per come sono di carattere..
> Ora lo vedo estremamente improbabile..


Auguri  http://ilblog.paoloruffini.it/2015/07/31/come-sarebbero-i-principi-disney-nella-vita-reale/


----------



## passante (31 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Travolgente e incondizionato...e' questo il punto..per me gia' era difficile prima. Ma per come sono di carattere..
> Ora lo vedo estremamente improbabile..


accadrà quando meno te lo aspetti. è da baci perugina, però ci credo.


----------



## sienne (31 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Esatto. E' esattamente questo.. Se va male sorridi e prosegui. E questo e' come sto io  ma questa è testa pero', non viscere..



Ciao

puoi viverlo anche visceralmente. Basta non proiettare aspettative ... ma cogli il momento. 
Poi quello che sarà, sarà ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (31 Luglio 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> Esatto. E' esattamente questo.. Se va male sorridi e prosegui. E questo e' come sto io  ma questa è testa pero', non viscere..



NO se pensi di amare nello stesso modo.Si,se accetti che potrai amare in modo diverso,con intensità diversa.


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...ma è possibile innamorarsi ed amare di nuovo come se nulla fosse dopo una batosta seria?
> 
> parlo di innamoramento come l'avete descritto, emozioni incontrollabili, perdita della ragione, istinto che prevale sul resto...
> 
> chiedo perché io ho serie difficoltà a legarmi sentimentalmente, come dicevo da un'altra parte, ho i tempi biblici e non permetto quasi mai che l'istinto prevalga sulla ragione...


sì.  il problema non sta nella capacità di re.innamorarsi, ma di fidarsi ancora appieno.

i tempi biblici,nel caso,non sono una cosa negativa.


----------



## Spot (31 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...ma è possibile innamorarsi ed amare di nuovo come se nulla fosse dopo una batosta seria?
> 
> parlo di innamoramento come l'avete descritto, emozioni incontrollabili, perdita della ragione, istinto che prevale sul resto...
> *
> chiedo perché io ho serie difficoltà a legarmi sentimentalmente, come  dicevo da un'altra parte, ho i tempi biblici e non permetto quasi mai  che l'istinto prevalga sulla ragione...*


Oh idem. Davvero davvero idem. Tanto tanto idem.
A dire il vero rimango a bocca aperta quando vedo qualcuno capace di legarsi agli altri con leggerezza.



perplesso ha detto:


> sì.  il problema non sta nella capacità di re.innamorarsi, ma di fidarsi ancora appieno.
> 
> i tempi biblici,nel caso,non sono una cosa negativa.


Ma nemmeno positiva alla fin dei conti.


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Oh idem. Davvero davvero idem. Tanto tanto idem.
> A dire il vero rimango a bocca aperta quando vedo qualcuno capace di legarsi agli altri con leggerezza.
> 
> 
> ...


da 0 a 100,quanto incide la paura di stare di nuovo male?   vale per te e per Banshee la domanda.   ma anche per chiunque altra vorrà rispondere.


----------



## oceansize (31 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...ma è possibile innamorarsi ed amare di nuovo come se nulla fosse dopo una batosta seria?
> 
> parlo di innamoramento come l'avete descritto, emozioni incontrollabili, perdita della ragione, istinto che prevale sul resto...
> 
> chiedo perché io ho serie difficoltà a legarmi sentimentalmente, come dicevo da un'altra parte, ho i tempi biblici e non permetto quasi mai che l'istinto prevalga sulla ragione...


Mi è successo, parecchio tempo dopo LA batosta...ed ho preso un'altra batosta:mexican:
Stavolta mi hanno fregato le aspettative mi sa, le proiezioni, insomma ci sto ancora ragionando su.
Ma ci credo ancora
È stato troppo bello viverlo.


----------



## banshee (31 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> da 0 a 100,quanto incide la paura di stare di nuovo male?   vale per te e per Banshee la domanda.   ma anche per chiunque altra vorrà rispondere.


sembra un paradosso ma è il contrario, almeno per me. Dopo aver perso lui, che ho amato davvero, visceralmente, fondendomi, che credevo sarebbe stato l uomo della mia vita ed il padre dei miei figli - anche perche' con i miei tempi biblici, se ci sono andata a convivere era perche' io ero SICURA fosse lui- beh ecco...io non ho piu' paura.
Sienne l'ha scritto bene. Se va male, sorridi e vai avanti. Io sto cosi. E questa è testa, non e' il trasporto di cuore, istinto, che offusca la ragione.


----------



## banshee (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Auguri  http://ilblog.paoloruffini.it/2015/07/31/come-sarebbero-i-principi-disney-nella-vita-reale/


Principe Adam :up:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sembra un paradosso ma è il contrario, almeno per me. Dopo aver perso lui, che ho amato davvero, visceralmente, fondendomi, che credevo sarebbe stato l uomo della mia vita ed il padre dei miei figli - anche perche' con i miei tempi biblici, se ci sono andata a convivere era perche' io ero SICURA fosse lui- beh ecco...io non ho piu' paura.
> Sienne l'ha scritto bene. Se va male, sorridi e vai avanti. Io sto cosi. E questa è testa, non e' il trasporto di cuore, istinto, che offusca la ragione.


Condivido.
Se si ha sofferto tanto si sa che si sopravvive.
Si diventa molto forti e consapevoli della propria forza.
Il difficile a trovare una persona che faccia innamorare.


----------



## banshee (31 Luglio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Oh idem. Davvero davvero idem. Tanto tanto idem.
> A dire il vero rimango a bocca aperta quando vedo qualcuno capace di legarsi agli altri con leggerezza.
> 
> 
> ...


Pure io :rotfl: :rotfl: io peró li invidio...ho un'amica che si e' lasciata da un paio d'anni, ha avuto altre storie, lei ha voluto bene A TUTTI :rotfl: si innamora di tutti ! Beata a lei


----------



## banshee (31 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> NO se pensi di amare nello stesso modo.Si,se accetti che potrai amare in modo diverso,con intensità diversa.


Con intensità diversa....ma con la testa. E' questo il punto. Non ti fai più travolgere. Non ti muove l'istinto e la passione, ma la ragione...


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sembra un paradosso ma è il contrario, almeno per me. Dopo aver perso lui, che ho amato davvero, visceralmente, fondendomi, che credevo sarebbe stato l uomo della mia vita ed il padre dei miei figli - anche perche' con i miei tempi biblici, se ci sono andata a convivere era perche' io ero SICURA fosse lui- beh ecco...io non ho piu' paura.
> Sienne l'ha scritto bene. Se va male, sorridi e vai avanti. Io sto cosi. E questa è testa, non e' il trasporto di cuore, istinto, che offusca la ragione.


troppe aspettative.


----------



## banshee (31 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> troppe aspettative.


Eh vabbe' grazie al quasi  lo amavo e volevo una famiglia con lui. Non mi pare troppo, mi pare normale.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> da 0 a 100,quanto incide la paura di stare di nuovo male?   vale per te e per Banshee la domanda.   ma anche per chiunque altra vorrà rispondere.


Non incide perché ti innamori di un'altra persona. Semmai  come dice ban dopo la fine di una relazione sofferta difficilmente ci si butta a capofitto in una nuova relazione nel breve termine, in quello si è più prudenti.


----------



## banshee (31 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Credo dipenda molto dal tipo di batosta... e soprattutto dal carattere di ognuno di noi. Però in linea di massima penso di si, anche se con l'esperienza, lasciarsi andare con fiducia diventa sempre più difficile.


Eh appunto Mr Nob il carattere è un problema :rotfl: e per me non da poco...ripeto io invidio quelli che vogliono bene a tutti molto facilmente!


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Eh vabbe' grazie al quasi  lo amavo e volevo una famiglia con lui. Non mi pare troppo, mi pare normale.


è la fusione che t'ha fregata.


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non incide perché ti innamori di un'altra persona. Semmai  come dice ban dopo la fine di una relazione sofferta difficilmente ci si butta a capofitto in una nuova relazione nel breve termine, in quello si è più prudenti.


quindi diciamo che incide per un 5 o anche meno


----------



## banshee (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Condivido.
> Se si ha sofferto tanto si sa che si sopravvive.
> Si diventa molto forti e consapevoli della propria forza.
> Il difficile a trovare una persona che faccia innamorare.


Sai da cosa è nata la mia domanda? Da una cosa che hai scritto tu. Le emozioni legate all'innamoramento sono simili a quelle generate dalla paura.
Allora ho fatto un collegamento tra paura e amore: quanto conta la paura nell'amore? La paura di perdere l'altro, la paura di soffrire, la paura di fallire...quanto tutto questo tiene acceso e sempre in ebollizione il sentimento?
E se la paura non c è più? Ami come prima?


----------



## banshee (31 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> è la fusione che t'ha fregata.


Lo so. Ma lo so ora, che ne sono fuori. 
Quando ero dentro, mica lo vedevo..


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Sai da cosa è nata la mia domanda? Da una cosa che hai scritto tu. Le emozioni legate all'innamoramento sono simili a quelle generate dalla paura.
> Allora ho fatto un collegamento tra paura e amore: quanto conta la paura nell'amore? La paura di perdere l'altro, la paura di soffrire, la paura di fallire...quanto tutto questo tiene acceso e sempre in ebollizione il sentimento?
> E se la paura non c è più? Ami come prima?



Non lo so. Quell'Innamoramento lì non è arrivato a quella fase.


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2015)

*ascolta bene questa canzone e dimmi che sensazione ti da.  risposte a pelle.*



banshee ha detto:


> Lo so. Ma lo so ora, che ne sono fuori.
> Quando ero dentro, mica lo vedevo..


[video=youtube;0VF0BlXP-0Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VF0BlXP-0Y&list=PL9ENCuCLKeMoVkXGXN_rD2rstdAWTsi  dC[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi diciamo che incide per un 5 o anche meno


Si per me si. Per altri non so. Per bender per esempio mi sa che è diverso


----------



## banshee (31 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> [video=youtube;0VF0BlXP-0Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VF0BlXP-0Y&list=PL9ENCuCLKeMoVkXGXN_rD2rstdAWTsi  dC[/video]


Nightwish ??


----------



## Spot (31 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> da 0 a 100,quanto incide la paura di stare di nuovo male?   vale per te e per Banshee la domanda.   ma anche per chiunque altra vorrà rispondere.


50. E 50 mancanza di fiducia generalizzata. 
30 carattere, arrivando al 130% e dimostrando quanto sia cessa in matematica. :mrgreen:
E' una tendenza che ho sempre avuto (tra inclinazione naturale e batostine), ma dopo LA batosta è decisamente accentuata. 
Se qualcuno riesce ad avvicinarsi comunque è facilissimo urtare la mia sensibilità. Tendo a scappare per qualsiasi cazzata. Prima non mi succedeva, ero molto molto più leggera e menefreghista.
Va da sè che lasciarsi andare non è nemmeno un opzione.


Razionalmente posso dire che la cosa mi sta anche bene. Credo sia troppo presto per riuscire a gestire la mia sfera emotiva in maniera equilibrata, quindi preferisco accettare la cosa e tutelarmi.
E se questo significa negarsi qualche esperienza piacevole, pazienza.


----------



## Spot (31 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sembra un paradosso ma è il contrario, almeno per me. Dopo aver perso lui, che ho amato davvero, visceralmente, fondendomi, che credevo sarebbe stato l uomo della mia vita ed il padre dei miei figli - anche perche' con i miei tempi biblici, se ci sono andata a convivere era perche' io ero SICURA fosse lui- beh ecco...io non ho piu' paura.
> Sienne l'ha scritto bene. Se va male, sorridi e vai avanti. Io sto cosi. E questa è testa, non e' il trasporto di cuore, istinto, che offusca la ragione.


Posso farmi un po' i cavoli tuoi?
Tu sei fidanzata se non ricordo male.
Stai facendo un paragone tra le due situazioni?


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> 50. E 50 mancanza di fiducia generalizzata.
> 30 carattere, arrivando al 130% e dimostrando quanto sia cessa in matematica. :mrgreen:
> E' una tendenza che ho sempre avuto (tra inclinazione naturale e batostine), ma dopo LA batosta è decisamente accentuata.
> Se qualcuno riesce ad avvicinarsi comunque è facilissimo urtare la mia sensibilità. Tendo a scappare per qualsiasi cazzata. Prima non mi succedeva, ero molto molto più leggera e menefreghista.
> ...


la corazza non è cattiva cosa in sè.   purchè non diventi troppo spessa.


----------



## Spot (31 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la corazza non è cattiva cosa in sè.   purchè non diventi troppo spessa.


Nah. Non è corazza.
E' istintiva ricerca di tranquillità dopo la tempesta. E gelosia verso quella tranquillità.


----------



## sienne (31 Luglio 2015)

Ciao

credo, che non dipende solo dal tipo di persona che si è,
ma in quale passaggio della propria vita ci si trova. 

Una famiglia l'ho fatta e ho una figlia di 17 anni ... ho superato da qualche anno i 40 ...
Sono indipendente ... ho raggiunto fino ad ora, quello che mi ero prefissa ... 
Cosa potrò mai aspettarmi di un uomo, in questa fase della vita?


sienne


----------



## Spot (31 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che non dipende solo dal tipo di persona che si è,
> ma in quale passaggio della propria vita ci si trova.
> ...


Beh vero.
Per me invece legarmi a qualcosa o qualcuno ora sarebbe una scommessa di portata terribile.


----------



## Nicka (31 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...ma è possibile innamorarsi ed amare di nuovo come se nulla fosse dopo una batosta seria?
> 
> parlo di innamoramento come l'avete descritto, emozioni incontrollabili, perdita della ragione, istinto che prevale sul resto...
> 
> chiedo perché io ho serie difficoltà a legarmi sentimentalmente, come dicevo da un'altra parte, ho i tempi biblici e non permetto quasi mai che l'istinto prevalga sulla ragione...


Le serie difficoltà le hai avute sempre, non sono state inibite dalla tua esperienza negativa.
Quindi prendi in considerazione il lato caratteriale che non ti vuole "fuori di testa" quando conosci qualcuno.
Altra cosa è che era lui che ti smuoveva determinate emozioni e sensazioni. Un altro te le potrà smuovere magari in maniera diversa, magari sempre a livello viscerale, ma diverso.

In ogni caso non esiste che tu possa innamorarti e amare *come se nulla fosse*.
Significherebbe aver messo una pezza su ciò che è stato nella tua vita...e lo reputo abbastanza impossibile.
Per fortuna e purtroppo siamo condizionati dalle nostre esperienze precedenti e quelle successive ne risentono inevitabilmente.

L'innamoramento a me non piace mica tanto...


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Nah. Non è corazza.
> E' istintiva ricerca di tranquillità dopo la tempesta. E gelosia verso quella tranquillità.


sempre una ricerca di rifugio parvemi essere


----------



## banshee (1 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Posso farmi un po' i cavoli tuoi?
> Tu sei fidanzata se non ricordo male.
> Stai facendo un paragone tra le due situazioni?


"Fidanzata" mi fa già venire l'ansia  
Frequento stabilmente un ragazzo da un 2/3 mesi. In esclusiva, ovviamente. Non esco con altri ne' ho interesse..

I paragoni sono molto difficili da fare perchè sono due storie diversissime. Lui è simile al mio ex come caratteristiche di base - testa, grandi lavoratori entrambi, generoso, estroverso, valori. 

Altrimenti non ne sarei attratta 

Come uomo all'interno della relazione è l'opposto. Anche qui ovvio, altrimenti avrei ripetuto il meccanismo malato.

Io sono sempre io  nel senso che 3/4 mesi per me sono un tempo troppo piccolo per parlare di "amore" ma io sono sempre stata cosi. Tempi biblici.

L'innamoramento per lui....e' per questo che facevo la domanda. Sono coinvolta ma c è tanta testa. Poco istinto. Tanta ragione...


----------



## banshee (1 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che non dipende solo dal tipo di persona che si è,
> ma in quale passaggio della propria vita ci si trova.
> ...


Bravissima. Io una famiglia la stavo formando. Noi ci saremmo dovuti sposare a ottobre prossimo. Primo passo  
E' finita, sono tornata single senza legami e sto ricominciando...


----------



## banshee (1 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Le serie difficoltà le hai avute sempre, non sono state inibite dalla tua esperienza negativa.
> Quindi prendi in considerazione il lato caratteriale che non ti vuole "fuori di testa" quando conosci qualcuno.
> Altra cosa è che era lui che ti smuoveva determinate emozioni e sensazioni. Un altro te le potrà smuovere magari in maniera diversa, magari sempre a livello viscerale, ma diverso.
> 
> ...


Bello questo post [emoji173]️
Hai ragione....carattere mio, piu' quello che mi smuoveva lui dentro....
Sara' molto difficile per me provare qualcosa di analogo. Di diverso sicuramente.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Sai da cosa è nata la mia domanda? Da una cosa che hai scritto tu. Le emozioni legate all'innamoramento sono simili a quelle generate dalla paura.
> Allora ho fatto un collegamento tra paura e amore: quanto conta la paura nell'amore? La paura di perdere l'altro, la paura di soffrire, la paura di fallire...quanto tutto questo tiene acceso e sempre in ebollizione il sentimento?
> E se la paura non c è più? Ami come prima?


Forse lo chiamerei "timore" più che paura. Ma è secondo me una componente vitale dell'innamoramento (ma escludo il timore di soffrire). L'espressione "tiene in ebollizione" descrive proprio quello stato a cui io non so rinunciare. La cosa curiosa che è sempre successa nelle mie poche e piuttosto lunghe storie di ebollizione è che le persone che me l'hanno suscitata, che si sono legate a me, avevano tutte il tratto della totale affidabilità: provavo quel timore senza nessuna razionale motivazione. Persino l'amante mi sono ritrovata fedele; e il solo uomo (all'epoca ragazzo), che mi ha detto "no" tutta la vita è un marito fedele e un amico a me fedele.
Che cosa combina l'inconscio... ?


----------



## Nicka (1 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Bello questo post [emoji173]️
> Hai ragione....carattere mio, piu' quello che mi smuoveva lui dentro....
> Sara' molto difficile per me provare qualcosa di analogo. Di diverso sicuramente.


Io credo che prima di lui non avessi la percezione che avresti potuto provare tanto e in quel modo per qualcuno.
Il bello è che siamo persone e, come tali, cambiamo nel corso della vita.
A volte con qualcuno si creano delle alchimie che magari in un altro periodo della vita non si sarebbero create.
Allo stesso modo, pur conoscendoti, stai ben certa che ti puoi trovare a non riconoscerti, a provare cose che avevi forse dimenticato o forse mai provato in quel modo.
Ogni rapporto, che sia d'amore o amicizia o sesso o quello che ti pare, è a sè. 
E questo per me è il bello della vita! Magari un rapporto che ora ti pare non smuoverti visceralmente ti sta regalando cose che capirai un domani, così come hai capito che col tuo ex c'era un alchimia pazzesca...e per quanto ti rendessi conto anche nel frattempo che il legame era forte è stato solo dopo che hai avuto la percezione che "cazzo, così non proverò mai più". Ma devi essere consapevole che "mai più" non esiste.


----------



## Eratò (1 Agosto 2015)

Io non credo alle difese e ai paletti riguardo al innamoramento... riguardo al amore si.


----------



## sienne (1 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io non credo alle difese e ai paletti riguardo al innamoramento... riguardo al amore si.



Ciao

infatti. 
Certo, durante l'innamoramento sta a te se lasciarti andare o se vivere il tutto all'interno del tuo silenzio. 
O per paura, o per prudenza ... quello che sia. Ma lo vivi ... come un treno che ti passa sopra ... 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io credo che prima di lui non avessi la percezione che avresti potuto provare tanto e in quel modo per qualcuno.
> Il bello è che siamo persone e, come tali, cambiamo nel corso della vita.
> A volte con qualcuno si creano delle alchimie che magari in un altro periodo della vita non si sarebbero create.
> Allo stesso modo, pur conoscendoti, stai ben certa che ti puoi trovare a non riconoscerti, a provare cose che avevi forse dimenticato o forse mai provato in quel modo.
> ...



quoto!


----------



## Horny (2 Agosto 2015)

Allora, tanto per cominciare questo post mi perseguita da giorni.
proprio sto titolo dovevi mettere, brunetta?
ma quali emozioni?
ma tutte, e per chi non le sa gestire e' solo guai.
poi ci sono quelli che vanno a cercarsele, tipo me.
perche'?
sono stata innamorata di uomini che non valevano nulla.
cercavo la situazione.
e il peggio deve ancora venire.
c'e da sfuggire come la peste, dagli innamoramenti.
ps
avevo negato, invece sono ancora innamorata di altro


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2015)

Innamorarsi è anche soffrire. Infatti tanti ne farebbero a meno.


----------



## Horny (2 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Innamorarsi è anche soffrire. Infatti tanti ne farebbero a meno.


Si, negli innamoramenti non corrisposti. 
Li la fase di proiezione dei propri desideri nell'altro
puo' durare all'infinito, anche se invece di gioirne,
come accade alla persona corrisposta,
si sta male.
come ha scritto sbriciolata, con l'età e' ancora 
più pericoloso.


----------



## Flavia (2 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Innamorarsi è anche soffrire. Infatti tanti ne farebbero a meno.


la sofferenza è un rischio
da mettere in conto
non c'è modo di evitarla
l'amore è fidarsi dell'altro
chiudere gli occhi, aprire il cuore
e buttarsi...


----------



## Nobody (4 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> la sofferenza è un rischio
> da mettere in conto
> non c'è modo di evitarla
> l'amore è fidarsi dell'altro
> ...


Infatti :up: E' troppo facile voler vivere sempre con la rete sotto... quando ci sembra che ne valga la pena bisogna pure buttarsi senza star sempre a calcolare tutti gli eventuali pericoli.


----------



## banshee (4 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Infatti :up: E' troppo facile voler vivere sempre con la rete sotto... quando ci sembra che ne valga la pena bisogna pure buttarsi senza star sempre a calcolare tutti gli eventuali pericoli.


se ti fai prendere dal sentimento è anche amare un accanimento.

letta ora sul tuider


----------



## Nobody (4 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> se ti fai prendere dal sentimento è anche amare un accanimento.
> 
> letta ora sul tuider


sarà l'anticiclone africano che mi sta soffriggendo i neuroni, ma non lo capita


----------



## banshee (4 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sarà l'anticiclone africano che mi sta soffriggendo i neuroni, ma non lo capita


manco io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: però mentre tu hai scritto quella cosa del "buttarsi" l'hanno postata su Twitter e l'ho ricopiata.

abbiate pazienza, ho bisogno di andare in ferie :carneval:


----------



## Flavia (4 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Infatti :up: E' troppo facile voler vivere sempre con la rete sotto... quando ci sembra che ne valga la pena bisogna pure buttarsi senza star sempre a calcolare tutti gli eventuali pericoli.


se una persona si mette a fare
il commercialista sentimentale
significa che non è amore...


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> se una persona si mette a fare
> il commercialista sentimentale
> significa che non è amore...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2015)

Nell'innamoramento e nella passione entrano in gioco fattori di idealizzazione che poi possono sgonfiarsi di fronte alla realtà della banalità dell'oggetto d'amore?

Non dico la donna angelicata  e il cavaliere dalla lucente armatura, ma anche l'opposto e qualunque costruzione dell'altro che non corrisponde alla realtà.

Tipo da fidanzati si fa in macchina e questo appare come passione travolgente ma se si convive è più comoda la camera da letto e se si ha sonno si può fare domani o dopodomani o venerdì.


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> se una persona si mette a fare
> il commercialista sentimentale
> significa che non è amore...


Del tipo che tiri una riga e scrivi giù i pro e i contro e poi valuti il totale..?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Del tipo che tiri una riga e scrivi giù i pro e i contro e poi valuti il totale..?


Se hai qualcosa da dire dillo direttamente e evita battute stupide
Se non capisci quello che scrivo chiedi
Commercialista sentimentale ci sarai tu....spero di aver chiarito


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se hai qualcosa da dire dillo direttamente e evita battute stupide
> Se non capisci quello che scrivo chiedi
> Commercialista sentimentale ci sarai tu....spero di aver chiarito


Ma non ho niente da dire. M'era rimasto impresso, e non in senso positivo, sta cosa del tiri una riga.. 
Per quanto mi riguarda credo che quando arrivi a chiederti se stare o meno con una persona, la risposta sia quasi sempre implicita nella domanda.
Comunque affari tuoi e di tuo marito.


----------



## Flavia (6 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Del tipo che tiri una riga e scrivi giù i pro e i contro e poi valuti il totale..?


si più o meno
discorso lungo e complesso
ed a quanto pare anche spinoso
ora sono di fretta


farfalla ha detto:


> Se hai qualcosa da dire dillo direttamente e evita battute stupide
> Se non capisci quello che scrivo chiedi
> Commercialista sentimentale ci sarai tu....spero di aver chiarito


veramente la definizione
di commercialista sentimentale
l'ho scritta io, non era una battuta
ma evidentemente un qualcosa
che fa parte del mio bagaglio di esperienze
spero di aver chiarito


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma non ho niente da dire. M'era rimasto impresso, e non in senso positivo, sta cosa del tiri una riga..
> Per quanto mi riguarda credo che quando arrivi a chiederti se stare o meno con una persona, la risposta sia quasi sempre implicita nella domanda.
> Comunque affari tuoi e di tuo marito.


Se non hai niente da dire evita allusioni a cose che ho detto ed evita di definirmi in un certo modo visto appunto che poco sai di me e di quello che ho passato
Quando arrivi a chiederti se stare o meno con una persona puoi anche arrivare a capire che ci vuoi stare eccome.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> si più o meno
> discorso lungo e complesso
> ed a quanto pare anche spinoso
> ora sono di fretta
> ...


Infatti avevo capito
E' Feather che l'ha usata per definire me..


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> evita di definirmi in un certo modo


Ma io non ti ho definito in nessun modo. O almeno non era mia intenzione farlo. Al massimo posso sindacare su quello che scrivi, ma definirti proprio non mi interessa.
Cerca di non prendere tutto come un attacco personale per favore.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma io non ti ho definito in nessun modo. O almeno non era mia intenzione farlo. Al massimo posso sindacare su quello che scrivi, ma definirti proprio non mi interessa.
> Cerca di non prendere tutto come un attacco personale per favore.


Se fai battute su una cosa che IO ho scritto non è che posso prenderla come un attacco a tua sorella?
E poi da uno che sta con la moglie perchè non ha una valida alternativa scusa ma ho poco da imparare su un matrimonio. E certamente sei l'ultimo che può definirmi commercialista sentimentale visto che i tuoi conti e straconti te li sei fatti abbondantemente


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se fai battute su una cosa che IO ho scritto non è che posso prenderla come un attacco a tua sorella?
> E poi da uno che sta con la moglie perchè non ha una valida alternativa scusa ma ho poco da imparare su un matrimonio. E certamente sei l'ultimo che può definirmi commercialista sentimentale visto che i tuoi conti e straconti te li sei fatti abbondantemente


Prendila come una battuta (che poi battuta più di tanto non era) partita da una cosa che hai scritto. Non come la volontà di offenderti, definirti e giudicarti.
Inoltre non era mia intenzione insegnarti proprio una cippa di nulla.


----------



## mora83 (6 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cos'è l'innamoramento?
> È una premessa indispensabile all'amore?
> È incompatibile l'innamoramento con l'amore per un'altra persona?
> Quali sono i sintomi?


Arrivo a discussione inoltrata, e ringrazio Brunetta "dell'invito".
Dunque, pur nella mia attuale confusione, provo a dare la mia versione.
Cos'è l'innamoramento: molto dipende dall'età di chi questo innamoramento lo vive. Provo a schematizzare a partire dalla mia personalissima esperienza... A 18 anni l'innamoramento è TUTTO, è lo scopo del nostro muoverci e agire nel mondo e nei confronti degli altri. L'innamoramento ricambiato crediamo sia la sola prova certa del nostro valore del nostro posto nel mondo e facciamo di tutto per averlo, così come ci struggiamo senza un domani quando le nostre attese vengono meno (...anche se lui è il più grandioso stronzo di tutto il liceo e nemmeno sa come ci chiamiamo!).
A 25 ci scopriamo donne anche senza necessariamente l'amore di un uomo e scopriamo soprattutto il valore e il piacere del contatto fisico, del sesso vissuto appieno, scopriamo meglio le nostre e le altrui fantasie. L'innamoramento spesso viene DOPO il sesso in stretto senso temporale. Per capirci: sei belloccio, faccio sesso con te, e mi scopro follemente innamorata. Spesso confondiamo il sesso con l'amore. Ma se lui è sulla stessa linea d'onda, il più delle volte qui arrivano i primi amori "seri" quelli con cui pensi alla convivenza, al "potremmo sposarci finita l'università", al "e poi facciamo un figlio". E da qui molti arrivano dritti al matrimonio sull'onda di un innamoramento fresco e giovane che può trasformarsi certamente in amore se si ha la forza (e la fortuna!!) di mantenere la freschezza e la favola di quel sentire.
A 30 le cose iniziano a farsi più complesse. Le delusioni all'attivo sono già in numero sufficiente per non farci più credere alla "favola". Gli stronzi passati nelle nostre vite hanno prosciugato molto dell'entusiasmo sull'argomento. Ma ci credi, ci vuoi credere ancora, in fondo l'amore è pur sempre l'obiettivo del nostro stare su questa terra. E allora, con i piedi di piombo e armata della più autoconservativa delle razionalità, accogli con gioia i nuovi amori. L'innamoramento è meno totale, meno plateale, vivi con passione ed entusiasmo-certo- ma i toni non sono più quelli totalizzanti dei 20 anni. Sei donna che ormai si conosce, spesso autonoma, hai il tuo lavoro, hai imparato a non annullarti più per un uomo e quindi...quindi a questo punto sei pronta per l'AMORE. Quello che magari non fa attorcigliare più lo stomaco, quello che non ti fa struggere sul divano, ma quello che ti fa sentire BENE, ti dà serenità, passione, voglie di far progetti. Quello che non ti lascia con il fiato corto ma ti fa respirare lentamente a pieni polmoni un senso di benessere. E lì....lì decidi di sposarti e il giorno del tuo matrimonio è il più bello della tua vita nonostante i casini che da lì in avanti arriveranno (...perchè lo sai bene che arriverano, ma sei pronta come una guerriera ad affrontarli)

ecoo...dopo i 30 non vado: ne ho 32, non mi va di fare congetture su cose non vissute!


----------



## Flavia (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti avevo capito
> E' Feather che l'ha usata per definire me..


Ragassuoli pace and love


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2015)

Ma la riga la tiriamo sempre quando stabiliamo i nostri criteri di priorità.
Sono i criteri a fare di noi sognatori, commercialisti, seri, superficiali o impegnati ecc


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Agosto 2015)

Comunque io di quella roba lì non ne voglio più sapere.
Voglio dire: a che serve innamorarsi? 
E' un complicarsi la vita.
Tutto un palpitare di cuori ed uno stormire di sogni in testa ed uno svolazzare di farfalle in pancia.
Tipo un'influenza gastrointestinale, ma inoltre rende stupidi.
E' un lusso che chi ha già responsabilità ed impegni si può permettere solo al costo di segrete sofferenze.
E limita. Limita tantissimo.
Perchè tutto, sotto l'influenza dell'innamoramento, diventa unico e speciale.
Un panino mangiato su una panchina a novembre, con un freddo boia e l'umidità che ti arriva al midollo.
Il sesso fatto nei posti più scomodi, che ti lascia contusioni guaribili in 15 gg.
Viaggi allucinanti di ore e corse folli per stare assieme 5 minuti magari in una stazione o un bar affollato.
Una bottiglia di vino che sa inequivocabilmente e tristemente di tappo, a ricordarlo il mal di testa del giorno dopo.
Ma tutto questo appare fantastico, avvolto da luce accecante, come ci fossimo fatti della peggio roba... o della meglio, dipende dai punti di vista.
E ci perdiamo le cose veramente belle della vita.


----------



## Nobody (7 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque io di quella roba lì non ne voglio più sapere.
> Voglio dire: a che serve innamorarsi?
> E' un complicarsi la vita.
> Tutto un palpitare di cuori ed uno stormire di sogni in testa ed uno svolazzare di farfalle in pancia.
> ...


Vabbè... ci si può pure innamorare e starsene comunque al calduccio con una bottiglia di Barolo e il materasso bello comodo... le cose belle della vita ce le possiamo godere anche da innamorati eh.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque io di quella roba lì non ne voglio più sapere.
> Voglio dire: a che serve innamorarsi?
> E' un complicarsi la vita.
> Tutto un palpitare di cuori ed uno stormire di sogni in testa ed uno svolazzare di farfalle in pancia.
> ...


:umile::umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vabbè... ci si può pure innamorare e starsene comunque al calduccio con una bottiglia di Barolo e il materasso bello comodo... le cose belle della vita ce le possiamo godere anche da innamorati eh.


si potrebbe. Il problema è che manco te ne frega nulla di andartele a cercare. Non ne hai bisogno. Ecco dov'è la fregatura


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque io di quella roba lì non ne voglio più sapere.
> Voglio dire: a che serve innamorarsi?
> E' un complicarsi la vita.
> Tutto un palpitare di cuori ed uno stormire di sogni in testa ed uno svolazzare di farfalle in pancia.
> ...


quoto. 

ma penso sia solo perchè si riveste il tutto di un'importanza che non ha.


----------



## Nobody (7 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si potrebbe. Il problema è che manco te ne frega nulla di andartele a cercare. Non ne hai bisogno. Ecco dov'è la fregatura


eh lo so... però con l'età si diventa saggi e si capisce che una cosa non esclude l'altra  A vent'anni è un'altra cosa...


----------



## sienne (7 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque io di quella roba lì non ne voglio più sapere.
> Voglio dire: a che serve innamorarsi?
> E' un complicarsi la vita.
> Tutto un palpitare di cuori ed uno stormire di sogni in testa ed uno svolazzare di farfalle in pancia.
> ...



Ciao

a me è molto piaciuto essere nuovamente innamorata ... 
Me lo sono ben gustato il tutto ... 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (7 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a me è molto piaciuto essere nuovamente innamorata ...
> Me lo sono ben gustato il tutto ...
> ...


brava :up:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a me è molto piaciuto essere nuovamente innamorata ...
> Me lo sono ben gustato il tutto ...
> ...


ma anche perche non e' una cosa che decidi, succeed e basta...e non puoi certo dirgli di no 
cioe'...solo JB puo';...


----------



## Nobody (7 Agosto 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma anche perche non e' una cosa che decidi, succeed e basta...e non puoi certo dirgli di no
> cioe'...solo JB puo';...


Nemmeno lui.


----------



## Flavia (7 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a me è molto piaciuto essere nuovamente innamorata ...
> Me lo sono ben gustato il tutto ...
> ...


che belle parole
serene e di speranza

[video=youtube;J1IT9WqI7zA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1IT9WqI7zA[/video]


----------



## sienne (7 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> che belle parole
> serene e di speranza
> 
> [video=youtube;J1IT9WqI7zA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1IT9WqI7zA[/video]



Ciao

grazie per la dedica. Bellissime parole!


È caduta come manna dal cielo, quell'uomo. E grazie a lui e del sostegno virtuale, 
mi sono sentita vista e in grado di riprendermi il mio posto in questo mondo ... 
Dopo un lungo medioevo ... innamorarsi, ti fa sentire dannatamente viva. 
Poi certo, non sono sola ... la responsabilità ha bussato alla porta. 
Ma intanto riuscivo nuovamente a respirare fino in fondo ... :up:


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque io di quella roba lì non ne voglio più sapere.
> Voglio dire: a che serve innamorarsi?
> E' un complicarsi la vita.
> Tutto un palpitare di cuori ed uno stormire di sogni in testa ed uno svolazzare di farfalle in pancia.
> ...


per la prima volta in 5 anni sono in totale disaccordo


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vabbè... ci si può pure innamorare e starsene comunque al calduccio con una bottiglia di Barolo e il materasso bello comodo... le cose belle della vita ce le possiamo godere anche da innamorati eh.


ultimo quoto della giornata


----------



## Tessa (7 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque io di quella roba lì non ne voglio più sapere.
> Voglio dire: a che serve innamorarsi?
> E' un complicarsi la vita.
> Tutto un palpitare di cuori ed uno stormire di sogni in testa ed uno svolazzare di farfalle in pancia.
> ...


Totalmente d'accordo. 
Ma quando meno te lo aspetti capita. Perche' e' qualcosa che sfugge al controllo anche delle teste piu' razionali. 
E rifarai esattamente tutte quelle cose li'. E innamorarsi e' tra le cose piu' belle della vita.


----------



## AneleElena (7 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> la sofferenza è un rischio
> da mettere in conto
> non c'è modo di evitarla
> l'amore è fidarsi dell'altro
> ...


Fa paura però..


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2015)

*Sbriciolata*

Ma magari!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> per la prima volta in 5 anni sono in totale disaccordo



Cazzo non si è capito che ero ironica. Non l'ha capito nessuno quindi ho toppato io eh?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cazzo non si è capito che ero ironica. Non l'ha capito nessuno quindi ho toppato io eh?


Ti prendiamo troppo sul :carneval:serio


----------



## Flavia (7 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Fa paura però..


anche starsene seduti sul divano
a guardare "ma come ti vesti"
fa paura, è un mondo difficile
comunque tornando seri
tutto fa paura, ma la sensazione che provi
dopo averlo affrontato 
è impagabile, specialmente in amore


----------



## Flavia (7 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> grazie per la dedica. Bellissime parole!
> 
> ...


cosa ti posso dire
se non augurarti di essere 
tanto felice?
mi ha colpita molto
la frase in neretto c'è 
da rifletterne su parecchio


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cazzo non si è capito che ero ironica. Non l'ha capito nessuno quindi ho toppato io eh?


Si


----------



## Horny (7 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> anche starsene seduti sul divano
> a guardare "ma come ti vesti"
> fa paura, è un mondo difficile
> comunque tornando seri
> ...


be', questo dipende.
se ti fidi e ti accorgi,
magari dopo anni, che ti sbagliavi?


----------



## Flavia (7 Agosto 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> be', questo dipende.
> se ti fidi e ti accorgi,
> magari dopo anni, che ti sbagliavi?


in quel caso
 dipende dalle situazioni
in genere si fanno
dei grandi pianti


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si



Uff. Colpa di trappolatalk che non mi fa mettere le faccine.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Uff. Colpa di trappolatalk che non mi fa mettere le faccine.


Io non lo uso proprio per questo


----------

